# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Διεθνείς Αγώνες / International Competitions >  Mr Olympia 2013 (26-29 Σεπτεμβρίου - Nevada,Las Vegas)

## Polyneikos

Aπο 26 εως και 29 Σεπτεμβρίου θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Las Vegas το Mr OLYMPIA 2013, με το ενδιαφέρον του κόσμου να επικεντρώνεται στην OPEN κατηγορία των PRO.




Παρακάτω είναι η λίστα όσων έχουν ήδη προκριθεί και όπως επίσης δεξιά είναι η λίστα με το σύστημα Ranking που έχει εισαγάγει η IFBB, για την βαθμολόγηση των αθλητών που δεν έχουν πάρει πρόκριση ακόμα μέσω 1ης θέσης και συγκεντρώνουν βαθμούς για να πάρουν πρόκριση.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Phil Heath* θα πρέπει να υπερασπιστεί τον τίτλο του, όντας 2 φορες συνεχόμενες ο Mr Olympia.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Κai Greene* έχει φτασει στην πηγή,αλλά δεν εχει πάρει τον τίτλο στο Mr Olympia.
Nικητής στο Arnold Classic 2009-2010, νικητής του New York Pro το 2008 & 2011, νικητής του Australian Pro Grand Prix 2009 & 2010,εχει λάβει στο Mr Olympia μια 2η θέση (2012), μια 3η θέση (2011) και μια 4η θέση το 2009.
Δείχνει ότι ειναι ο αθλητής που μπορεί να πιέσει περισσότερο τον Phil Heath.

Μερικές φωτογραφίες από την περσινή τους κόντρα στο MR Olympia

----------


## COBRA_STYLE



----------


## Deathless

> 


315lbs=142kg παρακαλώ ο κύριος Ramy...
Αναμφίβολα μέσα στην 5αδα

----------


## Muscleboss

Η αισθητική του Rammy δε με πείθει καθόλου... άμα μπεί 8άδα ευχαριστημένος ναναι.

----------


## NASSER

> Η *αισθητική* του Rammy δε με πείθει καθόλου... άμα μπεί 8άδα ευχαριστημένος ναναι.


Πολύ σωστή παρτήρηση. H αισθητική είναι κάτι που παίζει πολύ σημαντικό ρόλο και πολλοί την παραβλέπουν. 
Είναι ένα συν που έχει ο Heath έναντι των υπολοίπων. Επίσης καλή αισθητική έχει και ο Shawn Rhoden τον οποίο θα ήθελα να δω ανεβασμένο σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη χρονιά.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω από την άλλη την αισθητική δεν την βλέπω να παίζει απαραίτητα ρόλο στα Olympias.
Ποια αισθητική είχαν οι Coleman και Cutler; Freak Mass, τελείως.
Για να μην πω κατι 2ες θέσεις σε Branch Warren.(που ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε)
Απλά τώρα που έχει απήχηση ο Heath, γιατί αυτός είναι ο Olympia, το βαρος πέφτει εκεί, αλλά όλα αυτά ανατρέπονται.
Παντως φέτος ο Greene πιστεύω θα ζορίσει και αλλο τον Heath.

----------


## No Fear

Και εγω την ιδια αποψη με τον Κωστα εχω.Πηγε να γινει μια στροφη περσυ και με τον Rhoden και την απροσμενη 3η θεση του,αλλα τωρα παλι με τον Big Ramy μπερδευει παλι ας πουμε το πραγμα!
Εμενα παντως μου αρεσει ο Big Ramy,ελπιζω να κατεβει σε καλη κατασταση και να εχουμε ακομα εναν δυνατο διεκδικητη του τιτλου!

----------


## vaggan

> Εγω από την άλλη την αισθητική δεν την βλέπω να παίζει απαραίτητα ρόλο στα Olympias.
> Ποια αισθητική είχαν οι Coleman και Cutler; Freak Mass, τελείως.
> Για να μην πω κατι 2ες θέσεις σε Branch Warren.(που ποτέ δεν μου άρεσε)
> Απλά τώρα που έχει απήχηση ο Heath, γιατί αυτός είναι ο Olympia, το βαρος πέφτει εκεί, αλλά όλα αυτά ανατρέπονται.
> Παντως φέτος ο Greene πιστεύω θα ζορίσει και αλλο τον Heath.


+1 εξαλλου αν δεν τον δεις τον αλλον σε περιοδο ραφιναρισματος δεν μπορεις να κρινεις αισθητικη

----------


## docmar

Ο ανθρωπος ειναι μουσκαρι εντελως,...και ταυτοχρονα συμμετρικος.
Θα παει παρα πολυ καλα, σιγουρα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Jay Cutler - Comeback Mr.Olympia 2013*

----------


## Polyneikos

H επίσημη αφίσα του Mr Olympia

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## billy89

Σε καλό δρόμο τον βλέπω! Φέτος είναι η χρονιά μας...!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## No Fear

Δεν νομιζω η συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια να ειναι 10 εβδομαδες πριν,αν θυμαμαι καλα,ειναι αρκετα παλιοτερη!

----------


## Polyneikos

Aπό το Flex είναι,έτσι αναφερει τουλάχιστον...
Εκτός αν έχουν αρχίσει τα παιχνίδια στρατηγικής  :01. Wink:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Παντως στο fb τις τελευταιες μερες ο Jay ανεβάζει κάτι φωτογραφίες απο την καθημερινότητα του και καλα, που αν είναι τωρινές δεν τον βλέπω να κατεβαίνει.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Κωστα ειναι παλια η φωτο αυτη.Ειναι καμποσο καιρο μετα το ολυμπια του '11 που ειχε δηλωσει κιολας οτι θελει να χασει καποια κιλα,να ειναι σε πιο φιτ κατασταση για λογους υγειας κτλ.

----------


## pavlito10

φετος ελπιζω να το παρει ο kai
το δικαιουται

----------


## Deathless

Αν κ αρκετα ανεβασμενος θα ελεγα.Δεν εχει ελπιδες για τιτλο οπως και ο green πιστευω 
και ο λογος ειναι αυτος εδω.Ακομα κ με μπλουζακι καταλαβαινεις τι κρυβει απο κατω..

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/ifb...-chest-workout

----------


## Polyneikos

Βig Ramy, 5 εβδομάδες πριν το Ολύμπια, 140 κιλά

----------


## bebelos

> Αν κ αρκετα ανεβασμενος θα ελεγα.Δεν εχει ελπιδες για τιτλο οπως και ο green πιστευω 
> και ο λογος ειναι αυτος εδω.Ακομα κ με μπλουζακι καταλαβαινεις τι κρυβει απο κατω..
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/videos/ifb...-chest-workout


ο greene γιατι οχι?




> Βig Ramy, 5 εβδομάδες πριν το Ολύμπια, 140 κιλά


μουσκαρος θα σαρωσει :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Mαζι με αυτη που ανεβασε ο Πολυνεικος...δε θα χωραει πανω στη σκηνη,θα χρειαστει να κατεβουν ατομα.

----------


## kotsoum

> Mαζι με αυτη που ανεβασε ο Πολυνεικος...δε θα χωραει πανω στη σκηνη,θα χρειαστει να κατεβουν ατομα.


Boooom!

----------


## παλιοσειρι

εντυπωσιακος αθλητης , παει κ για ρεκορ κιλων ever σε μυς σε νορμαλ υψος!

αν ειναι 140 κιλα 5 βδομαδες πριν κ με γραμωση λογικα γυρω στα 130 θα κατεβει κ κοματια

το σχημα του ειναι λιγο που τον κοβει , αλλα εχει πολλα μπαλαρισματα οπως κ οι υπερβολικοι τετρακεφαλοι του

βεβαια ο ογκος στην σκηνη δεν ειναι τοσο επιβλητικος οσο αν τον δεις διπλα σου  αλλα εχουμε πια

καινουργια δεδομενα προς τα πανω σε νουμερα γραμωσης-κιλων

αντε να δουμε αμα θα προλαβουμε χρονικα να δουμε κ κανεναν αθλητη στο ολυμπια με καμια 200-250κιλα κοματια! 

 :01. Smile:

----------


## Deathless

> εντυπωσιακος αθλητης , παει κ για ρεκορ κιλων ever σε μυς σε νορμαλ υψος!
> 
> αν ειναι 140 κιλα 5 βδομαδες πριν κ με γραμωση λογικα γυρω στα 130 θα κατεβει κ κοματια
> 
> το σχημα του ειναι λιγο που τον κοβει , αλλα εχει πολλα μπαλαρισματα οπως κ οι υπερβολικοι τετρακεφαλοι του
> 
> βεβαια ο ογκος στην σκηνη δεν ειναι τοσο επιβλητικος οσο αν τον δεις διπλα σου  αλλα εχουμε πια
> 
> καινουργια δεδομενα προς τα πανω σε νουμερα γραμωσης-κιλων
> ...


Πιστευεις οτι θα χασει 10 κιλα μεχρι να κατεβει?Δεν υπαρχει αυτο..το λιγοτερο που θα κατεβει θα ειναι 136 με 137 κιλα.Εχει απιστευτα γεννετικα κ ειναι ο μονος που πλησιαζει σε μαζα τα χερια του heath απλα του λειπει η ποιοτητα και η ωριμότητα των χρονων..

----------


## παλιοσειρι

αυτος θα αποφασισει αν θα κατεβει προς τα 130 χανοντας κ λιγο σε μεγεθος για το κοματιασμα η στα 136 που κ παλι 

γραμωμενος θα ειναι αλλα αν αντι για 4% λιπος κατεβει με 5 η 6%  μπορει να χασει θεσεις αν παει για το ρεκορ κιλων κ ας ειναι κ τεραστιος

μην ξεχνας οτι υπαρχουν κ τα νερα στο τελος που θα πρεπει να  βγαλει

παντως οπως κ να εχει ειναι εκπληκτικος

με τον μαρτινεζ που τον ειδα σε κομπαριζον κ υποτιθεται οτι εχασε , ηταν λες κ ηταν ο ενας μποντυμπιλντερ κ 

ο αλλος σαν αθλητης τον 100 μετρων!  (για να μην πω σαν κοπελα μποντυμπιλντερ..)

τεραστιες μαζες ο ανθρωπος , τι να λεμε τωρα..   αντε να τον δουμε κ διπλα στον χιθ κ στον greene πως θα ειναι σε ενα μηνα!

----------


## Deathless

> αυτος θα αποφασισει αν θα κατεβει προς τα 130 χανοντας κ λιγο σε μεγεθος για το κοματιασμα η στα 136 που κ παλι 
> 
> γραμωμενος θα ειναι αλλα αν αντι για 4% λιπος κατεβει με 5 η 6%  μπορει να χασει θεσεις αν παει για το ρεκορ κιλων κ ας ειναι κ τεραστιος
> 
> μην ξεχνας οτι υπαρχουν κ τα νερα στο τελος που θα πρεπει να  βγαλει
> 
> παντως οπως κ να εχει ειναι εκπληκτικος
> 
> με τον μαρτινεζ που τον ειδα σε κομπαριζον κ υποτιθεται οτι εχασε , ηταν λες κ ηταν ο ενας μποντυμπιλντερ κ 
> ...


Απλως αν εχεις ασχοληθει με αγωνες θα ξερεις οτι κανενας αθλητης δεν χανει 10 κιλα 5 βδομαδεσ πριν τον αγωνα ,ειδικα αμα ειναι ετσι,οπως τον βλεπω δεν ξεπερναει το 5%
Επισης θα συμφωνησω με ολα τα παραπανω που ειπες.Τεραστιες μαζες κ το κομπαριζον με τον μαρτινεζ ηταν οντος αστειο  :08. Turtle:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Πιστευεις οτι θα χασει 10 κιλα μεχρι να κατεβει?Δεν υπαρχει αυτο..το λιγοτερο που θα κατεβει θα ειναι 136 με 137 κιλα.Εχει απιστευτα γεννετικα κ ειναι ο μονος που πλησιαζει σε μαζα τα χερια του heath απλα του λειπει η ποιοτητα και η ωριμότητα των χρονων..


Για τα χερια του Heath που λες(που φαινονται τεραστια λογω του μεγαλου τρικεφαλου του),θα τολμουσα να πω πως τα χερια του Winklaar ειναι πανομοιοτυπα...μοιαζουν απιστευτα σα διδυμα...εχουν και οι 2 τεραστιο τρικεφαλο και το ιδιο μεγαλους πηχεις. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## billy89

Η πρώτη και η δεύτερη θέση είναι καπαρωμένες εκτός συγκλονιστικού απροόπτου... Εγώ όπως τον βλέπω, μπορεί να έχει μέγεθος αλλά υστερεί πολύ σε ποιότητα.

----------


## NASSER

Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια παιδιά. Πλησιάζει ο καιρός. Και μόνο ότι κατάφερε ο Ramy να απασχολεί το χώρο τόσο έντονα σε τόσο μικρό χρονικό διάστημα είναι επίτευγμα. Για τον τελευταίο μήνα θα έχει συνέχεια δίπλα του του προπονητή Dannis James και προσπαθούν να είναι ένα σκαλοπάτι παραπάνω από την προηγούμενη εμφάνιση, δίνοντας περισσότερη έμφαση στην ποιότητα.

----------


## Deathless

> Για τα χερια του Heath που λες(που φαινονται τεραστια λογω του μεγαλου τρικεφαλου του),θα τολμουσα να πω πως τα χερια του Winklaar ειναι πανομοιοτυπα...μοιαζουν απιστευτα σα διδυμα...εχουν και οι 2 τεραστιο τρικεφαλο και το ιδιο μεγαλους πηχεις.


Φανταστικα τρικεφαλα ο winklaar θα συμφωνησω.
Θα αστειευεσαι ομως αν εννοεις οντοσ οτι εχουν το ιδιο μεγεθος με του heath.Θεωρω οτι εχει μακραν τα καλυτερα χερια απο ολους τους Mr O 




Και συγγνώμη για το οφφ

----------


## goldenera

Κάθε φορά δημιουργείται ντόρος και ενθουσιασμός με κάποιο νεοεμφανιζόμενο αθλητή, και αρχίζουν τα σενάρια για υψηλές θέσεις ακόμα και για νίκη στο Μρ.Ο, όπως πριν χρόνια είχε γίνει και με τον Winklaar μετά τη νίκη του στο New York pro, όπως και φέτος με το Rammy. Φυσικά πολύ εντυπωσιακός αθλητής, αλλά ας κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι καλύτερα, τουλάχιστον ως την ημέρα του αγώνα και μετά εφόσον καταπλήξει τον αποθεώνουμε όλοι μαζί.

Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να δω τον Jay να το παίρνει σε ένα σενάριο που θα ήταν πραγματικά φορτισμένο και αξέχαστο, όμως πιστεύω ότι θα είναι δύσκολο....μακάρι.

Μου έχει κολήσει στο μυαλό ότι φέτος ο Πράσινος (Greene), θα είναι ο τελευταίος στη σκηνή με το τρόπαιο στο χέρι, και ότι όταν τον δούμε στη σκηνή φέτος θα μείνουμε με το στόμα ανοιχτό. Βέβαια ο κάτοχος του τίτλου Phil έχει και την εμπειρία και τα προσόντα για μια ακόμα νίκη.....κοντός ψαλμός :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

"Xoντραίνει" το παιχνίδι, όσο λιγοστεύουν οι μερες...
Kai Greene, 5 εβδομάδες πριν, 135 κιλα...

----------


## goldenera

Εκπληκτικό V-taper από τον Greene :05. Biceps:

----------


## Polyneikos

Promo Video

----------


## Polyneikos

*2013 MR. OLYMPIA
*
Phil *Heath*, USA
Kai *Greene*, USA
Shawn *Rhoden*, USA
Dexter *Jackson*, USA
Branch *Warren*, USA
Dennis *Wolf*, Germany
Cedric *McMillan*, USA
Brandon *Curry*, USA
Robert *Piotrkowicz*, Poland (δεν θα παίξει λογω τραυματισμου)
Mamdouh *Elssbiay*, Kuwait
Victor *Martinez*, Dominican Republic
Roelly *Winklaar*, Curacao
Evan *Centopani*, USA
Steve *Kuclo*, USA
Baitollah *Abbaspour*, Iran
Jay *Cutler*, USA


POINT STANDINGS

1. Toney Freeman, USA, 30
2. Johnnie Jackson, USA, 20
3. Lionel Beyeke, France, 12 
4. Ben Pakulski, Canada, 11
5. Ed Nunn, USA, 9
5. Essa Obaid, UAE, 9
7. Juan Morel, USA, 8
8. Jonathan Delarosa, USA, 6
9. Hidetada Yamagishi, Japan, 5
9. Michael Kefalianos, Australia, 5
9. Mohammed Bannout, Lebanon, 5 
12. Fouad Abiad, Canada, 4
13. Bill Wilmore, USA, 3
13. Aliaksei Shabunia, Russia, 3
15. Ronny Rockel, Germany, 2
15. Clarence DeVis, Belgium, 2
15. Frank McGrath, Canada, 2
15. Alexey Lesukov, Russia, 2
19. Ivan Sakek, Australia, 1
19. Fred Smalls, USA, 1
19. Daniel Toth, Hungary, 1
19. Justin Compton, USA, 1
19. Cory Mathews, USA, 1
19. Emiliano Dell'uomo, Italy, 1

----------


## sAVAZz

τελικη λιστα?

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> *2013 MR. OLYMPIA
> *
> Phil *Heath*, USA
> Kai *Greene*, USA
> Shawn *Rhoden*, USA
> Dexter *Jackson*, USA
> Branch *Warren*, USA
> Dennis *Wolf*, Germany
> Cedric *McMillan*, USA
> ...


Βαση συμμετοχων που βλεπω ο Αραβας ειναι ανετα μεσα στη δεκαδα ! Εαν σπασει 1 απο τα 5 συμβολαια της Muscletech για μενα θα ισοδυναμη με *"νικη"* στο φετινο show !

----------


## Polyneikos

> τελικη λιστα?


Από την λίστα κατάταξης,θα προστεθουν αθλητές, τον αριθμο θα τον μάθουμε..

----------


## TheWorst

Kai Greene !  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock: 

Φρεσκια

----------


## goldenera

Σίγουρα? Κτήνος ο μουσάτος Kai :02. Shock:

----------


## TheWorst

Ακομα καει..Πριν κατι λεπτα την ανεβασε στο fb .. Προβλεπεται πολυ ενδιαφερον ολυμπια με phil kai jay ramy αντε να βαλουμε και μεσα dexter,rhoden,centopani.

----------


## goldenera

Μην ξεχνάς και τους Warren και Wolf, που είναι ικανοί να κάνουν ζημιά.

----------


## TheWorst

O Wolf ισως , αλλα ο Warren  :03. Thumb Down:   Σιγουρα τα παιδια της muscletech προωθουνται , αλλα ...

----------


## goldenera

Μην υποτιμάς τον αθλητή που το 2009 ήταν ένα βήμα πριν την κατάκτηση του τίτλου :01. Wink:

----------


## TheWorst

ισως εχεις δικιο , αλλα μετα το περσινο ολυμπια απλα δυσκολα θα μπει τοπ5 , αν και της μασαλτεκ . Παντως ποτε δε μου αρεσε η μεγαλη μεση του , η πλατη του σε συγκριση με τους αλλους δεν εχει την ιδια πυκνοτητα και δειχνει μικρη πολυ σε σχεση με τους αλλους , αν και δεν εχω δει σχολια που να μιλανε για τη μεση-πλατη του.

----------


## razor023

για μενα το τοπ6 θα παιχτει μεταξυ jay,heath,greene,ramy,rhoden και jackson.οσο για τον warren νομιζω οτι τα εφαγε τα ψωμια του,ο wolf κ αυτος ειναι στα τελευταια του και παντα offseason δειχνει τεραστιος αλλα στον αγωνα δεν φερνει το πακετο που χρειαζεται και τελος o centopani το αιωνιο ταλεντο.καλα πιστευω θα παει και ο brandon curry φετος και μην ξεχναμε και τον martinez.τωρα ειναι κ ο johnie jackson που τον βλεπω παλι κλασσικα για τις θεσεις 10-11,τελος ο beyeke.πολλα δυνατα ονοματα φετος.+ τον winklaar απιστευτη μαχη θα γινει και μην απορησουμε αν δουμε κανενα μεγαλο ονομα εκτος 10αδας.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## pavlito10

υπαρχει σε στοιχημα στο ινερνετ?
κι αν ναι τι παιζει με αποδοσεις?

----------


## Greek Gladiator

Ποιος λετε να το παρει τελικα?
Εγω πιστευω οτι Heath,Kai και Jay θα ειναι οι τρεις πρωτοι αλλα με ποια σειρα αραγε :02. Confused2: 
Ποιος αλλος ειναι σε τοσο τελεια κατασταση ωστε να παιζει να ειναι στη τριαδα?

----------


## Sotos BR.

Πιστεύω οτί θα υπάρξει μεγάλη μάχη μεταξύ Kai και Phil. Ειδικά ο Kai φέτος είναι ΘΗΡΊΟ! του αξίζει μια πρωτιά

----------


## Ανδρεας

υπαρχει καποια ιστοσελιδα που θα μπορουμε να παρακολουθησουμε απευθειας στο διαδικτυο?
ή θα περιμενουμε να βγουν τα αποτελεσματα?

----------


## No Fear

To bb.com θα εχεις τους αγωνες ζωντανα στο internet οπως καθε χρονια!

----------


## Ανδρεας

> To bb.com θα εχεις τους αγωνες ζωντανα στο internet οπως καθε χρονια!


αα ωραια

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Σκοπευει μεχρι τον αγωνα να χασει συνολο γυρω στα 5.5-7kg περιπου...μαζι με τα τελευταια νερα κτλ κτλ.

----------


## Grammageo

Ksero oti tha akousto san ton klasiko paraponiari alla re mages...To pragma exei ksefigei sto pagosmio bodybuilding..Exoun oloi arxisei na epikentrononte toso poly sto xtisimo mazas pou xanoun to noima tou bodybuilding..Afto to gamidi to HGH apo tote pou arxise na kikloforei to agonistiko bb katastrafike...

****Γραφουμε με ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες, ειναι κανονας του φόρουμ.Mods Team *****

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Φιλε τι να κανουμε,καλως ή κακως ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα και προφανως θα γινουν ακομα χειροτερα οσο εξελισσεται η τεχνολογια..το ποταμι δε γυριζει πισω.

και δεν ειναι μονο η ουσια που ανεφερες...ειναι ο συνδυασμος αυτης με το κολληταρι της(που στην ουσια αυτη τα γ@μησε ολα) που πανε μαζι συν τις οποιες νεες ανακαλυψεις περι μυοστατινης που ειναι στην επικαιροτητα κι ο,τι αλλο θα βγει στην πορεια.

Οποτε το συμπερασμα ειναι οτι θα πρεπει να το αποδεχτουμε απο ο,τι φαινεται.Εμενα ο Jay δε με χαλαει παντως :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

http://instagram.com/p/eAoVu1TV4l/?igref=ogexp#

----------


## steg

Κι όμως το ποτάμι μπορεί εύκολα να γυρίσει πίσω. Είναι στο χέρι των κριτών. Να πάψουν να δίνουν πόντους στα κινητά χημικά εργοστάσια και να βαθμολογούν με τα κριτήρια των παλιών πιο "αγνών" δεκαετιών. Και σαφώς είναι και θέμα κοινού/οπαδών/φανς.

----------


## reignman007

> Σκοπευει μεχρι τον αγωνα να χασει συνολο γυρω στα 5.5-7kg περιπου...μαζι με τα τελευταια νερα κτλ κτλ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71939


Η πρωτη φορα που μου αρεσε ο συγκεκριμενος σε φωτο.Η μεση του πολυ καλη,καλα μπαλαρισματα γενικα.
Δεν μπορω να μην πω παλι για τις γαμπες του.Ουτε μια φλεβα για τα ματια,ουτε μια καμπυλη.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ενα μικρο βιντεάκι που κανει πρόβα στο ποζάρισμα,με τις οδηγίες του Dennis James


http://www.flexonline.com/videos/ifb...s-2013-olympia

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Θα κατεβει  οσο στο NY Pro αλλα πιο κομμενος σε αυτα τα κιλα.Ειναι τρελος :02. Shock:

----------


## No Fear

Λετε τελικα να χτυπησει top 3 το παλικαρι?Η κατασταση του εδω ειναι πολυ καλη και εχει και συνεχεια μεχρι το Mr.O.

----------


## Fataoulas

Οι τυποι στα καδρα πανω απο το κεφαλι του, ποιοι ειναι? .... Οι σπονσορες?  :01. ROFL: 


Οπως και να κατεβει, ο ντορος που γινεται γυρω απο το ονομα του ολο αυτο το καιρο, μονο καλο θα του κανει  :01. Wink:

----------


## billy89

Ο heath ομολογουμένως σε καταπληκτική κατάσταση...

----------


## nikgreek

νταξ δν λεω ονοματα οι cutler,greene και heath αλλα εγω προσωπικα θελω BIG RAMMY! ο ανθρωπος ειναι τρελος.πανω σε τετοια μαζα εχει ωραια σημεια και γενικα σε σχεση με τους αλλους 3 εχει πολυ καλητερη αρμονια και συμμετρια στο σωμα(μονο ο χιθ φαινεται ποιο ποιοτικος στα κοψιματα κατ' εμε)! επισης δν βλεπω σε μεγαλο βαθμο αυτο το αηδιαστικο φαινομενο που το στομαχι ειναι σαν μπυροκοιλι εν αντιθεση με τους αλλους(ειδικα ο γκριν που ειναι και κοντος πιστευω ειναι ο ποιο αηδιαστικος)...τεσπα στο τελος θα δουμε! ας ελπισουμε οτι 8α εχουμε ενα ποιοτικο Mr. Olympia φετος..

----------


## Polyneikos

Branch Warren 2 weeks out

----------


## No Fear

Ωραιος ο Branch!Μακαρι να κατεβει σε καλη κατασταση φετος γιατι ο ανταγωνισμος θα ειναι πολυ υψηλος φετος και τον βλεπω αρκετα χαμηλα.
Με την Muscletech βεβαια ποτε δεν ξερεις...

----------


## gymele

Βρηκα μια φοτο στο net, μπορει να ειναι και παραπλανητικη αλλα οπως και να εχει o Big Rammy κανει τον Ηεατη να φενεται medium size!

Σε ενα Mr.O που συνεχεια προμοταρουν μεγαλες μαζες πιστευτε μπορει να γινει η εκπληξη?

Υγ: Δεν θελω να ειμαι και καχυποπτος αλλα το βλεπς και πολυ δυσκολο να του δωσουν τον τιτλο λογω καταγωγης και κυριως επειδη δεν μηλαει αγγλικα.

----------


## billy89

Δε μπορείς να συγκρίνεις φώτο από διαφορετικούς διαγωνισμούς με άλλο φωτισμό κλπ.

----------


## gymele

Οσο και να αλλαξει ο φωτισμος η πλατη του Ramy θα συνεχιζει να ειναι διπλασια!

----------


## billy89

Δεν είναι μόνο ο φωτισμός, είναι και από πόσο κοντά έχει βγει η φώτο και άλλα διάφορα.

----------


## gymele

Στο ιδιο zoom ειναι ...
Ιδιο υψος , στο ιδιο υψος το "outfit" , και ο αλλος φενεται αλλη κατηγορια.

----------


## κοτινος

ναι οντως ειναι κατα πολυ μεγαλυτερος σε μυικο μεγεθος δεν χρειαζεται καν η φωτο , για αποδειξη  

το θεμα ειναι πως θα φαίνεται διπλα του στα υπολοιπα 

συμμετρια , μυικος διαχωρισμος , ποιοτητα , κ.λ.π. 

κ απο οσο καταλαβαινω δεν τον πανε , για διαφορους λογους 

αλλιως δεν θα διναν τον πεσμενο μαρτινεζ καλυτερο απο τον ραμυ  που ηταν σαν μπαλαρινα διπλα του!

----------


## vaggan

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72124
> 
> Βρηκα μια φοτο στο net, μπορει να ειναι και παραπλανητικη αλλα οπως και να εχει o Big Rammy κανει τον Ηεατη να φενεται medium size!
> 
> Σε ενα Mr.O που συνεχεια προμοταρουν μεγαλες μαζες πιστευτε μπορει να γινει η εκπληξη?
> 
> Υγ: Δεν θελω να ειμαι και καχυποπτος αλλα το βλεπς και πολυ δυσκολο να του δωσουν τον τιτλο λογω καταγωγης και κυριως επειδη δεν μηλαει αγγλικα.


ο χηθ ειναι απο πιο κοντινη αποσταση τραβγμενος σε αυτη την φωτο τεσπα αν δεν τους δεις πανω στην σκηνη στον ιδιο αγωνα δεν βγαζεις ακρη

----------


## Polyneikos

*Victor Martinez 2 weeks out from Olympia 2013


*

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Tην εβγαλε κυριως αυτη επειδη υπαρχουν πολλοι σπ@σ@ρχιδοhaters που λενε συνεχως οτι το χερι του δεν εχει φτιαξει κι οτι ποτέ δε θα ειναι οπως πριν.Τωρα τους στελνει παλι πισω στη σπηλια τους.

----------


## goldenera

Εγώ το βλέπω καλύτερο από πριν, τέτοιο διαχωρισμό αλά Κόλεμαν δε θυμάμαι να είχε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## pavlito10

και γω καλυτερο το βλεπω απο πριν..
ο κατλερ θα ειναι σε πολυ κλη κατασταση,εγω τον βλεπω για θεσεις 3-5

----------


## goldenera

O απίστευτος Dave Henry της κατηγορίας 212.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Shawn Rhoden - Two weeks out from Olympia 2013*

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Δειτε εδω αχαχαχα...το εγραψε αυτο ο Jay επειδη πριν λιγες μερες ειχε πει ο Shawn Ray ειρωνικα οτι "Ο Jay ισως συμμετασχει στο φετινο Ολυμπια,θα δουμε τις επομενες μερες"

----------


## Polyneikos

*To Live WEBCASTING του MR OLYMPIA 2013 !!


http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2013-olympia-webcast/


Φυσικά θα λειτουργήσει το live chat του Βοdybuilding.gr (http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/ ), για να παρακολουθήσουμε και να κάνουμε τα απαραίτητα σχόλια,όπως τα προηγούμενα χρόνια...*

----------


## goldenera

Ε δε μου κάνει εντύπωση, είναι γνωστό ότι ο Ray από παλιά έχει μπερδέψει την έννοια του δικαιώματος ελεύθερης έκφρασης, με τη λασπολογία την προσβολή και την ειρωνία (από Dorian Yates μέχρι πρώην κολλητών του φίλων όπως ο Flex Wheeler  :01. Wink:  Cobra, αντιλήφθηκες σε τελευταίο του βιντεάκι, ότι αφήνει ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο να συμετάσχει και σε άλλον μεγάλο αγώνα όπως το Άρνολντ Κλάσικ? :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η λίστα όλων των αθλητών που έχουν πάρει πρόκριση για το Olympia 2013 :Abbaspour, Baitollah (won the Nordic Pro Championships)Beyeke, Lionel (third place in the Olympia Qualification Series)Centopani, Evan (won the Tampa PBW Championships)Curry, Brandon (won the Arnold Classic Brazil)Cutler, Jay (former Mr. Olympia winner, does not need to qualify)Elssbiay, Mamdouh (won the New York Pro)Freeman, Toney (first place in the Olympia Qualification Series)Greene, Kai (second place at last year's Mr. Olympia)Heath, Phil (reigning Mr. Olympia champion)Jackson, Dexter (former Mr. Olympia winner)Jackson, Johnnie (second place in the Olympia Qualification Series)Kuclo, Steve (won the Dallas Europa Pro)Martinez, Victor (won the Toronto Pro)McMillan, Cedric (won the FIBO Power Pro)Nunn, Ed (tied fifth place in the Olympia Qualification Series)Obaid, Essa (tied fifth place in the Olympia Qualification Series)Pakulski, Ben (fourth place in the Olympia Qualification Series)Piotrkowicz, Robert (won the Mr. Europe Pro)Rhoden, Shawn (third place at last year's Mr. Olympia)Warren, Branch (fifth place at last year's Mr. Olympia)Winklaar, Roelly (won the Chicago Pro)Wolf, Dennis (won the EVLS Prague Pro)

----------


## Polyneikos

Από την παραπάνω λίστα, ο Piotrkowicz δεν θα αγωνιστεί λόγω εγχείρισης σε τραυματισμό του.
Επίσης καπου εχω διαβασει ότι και ο Pakulski δεν θα αγωνιστεί, καθώς γέννησε πρόσφατα η γυναίκα του...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Και η λίστα με την κατηγορία 212lb, με πολύ καλούς αθλητές 

2013 Mr. Olympia 212 Showdown*Al Haddad, Sami (first place in the Olympia Qualification Series)Alves, Troy (won the Europa Orlando 212)Auguste, Al (fifth place at the 2012 Olympia 212 Showdown)Masoom-Butt, Muhammad (fifth place in the Olympia Qualification Series)Carrasco Jimenez, Raul (fourth place in the Olympia Qualification Series)Cisternino, Guy (tied second place in the Olympia Qualification Series)Correa Da Silva, Eduardo (third place at the 2012 Olympia 212 Showdown)Dugdale, Mark (tied second place in the Olympia Qualification Series)English, Kevin (former Mr. Olympia Showdown winner, does not need to qualify)Henry, David (former Mr. Olympia Showdown winner, does not need to qualify)Jackson, Tricky (won the Chicago Pro 212)Lewis, James (former Mr. Olympia Showdown winner, does not need to qualify)Raymond, Jose (fourth place at the 2012 Olympia 212 Showdown)

----------


## goldenera

Πραγματικά στην κατηγορία 212 υπάρχει πολύ μεγάλος ανταγωνισμός, με πολλά πρωτοκλασάτα ονόματα που αν βρεθούν σε καλή μέρα μπορούν να 'χτυπήσουν' οι περισσότεροι υψηλές θέσεις :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Ε δε μου κάνει εντύπωση, είναι γνωστό ότι ο Ray από παλιά έχει μπερδέψει την έννοια του δικαιώματος ελεύθερης έκφρασης, με τη λασπολογία την προσβολή και την ειρωνία (από Dorian Yates μέχρι πρώην κολλητών του φίλων όπως ο Flex Wheeler  Cobra, αντιλήφθηκες σε τελευταίο του βιντεάκι, ότι αφήνει ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο να συμετάσχει και σε άλλον μεγάλο αγώνα όπως το Άρνολντ Κλάσικ?


Nαι το γνωριζω...αμα του πανε ολα καλα λεει ισως το κανει κ το AC.

----------


## No Fear

> Δειτε εδω αχαχαχα...το εγραψε αυτο ο Jay επειδη πριν λιγες μερες ειχε πει ο Shawn Ray ειρωνικα οτι "Ο Jay ισως συμμετασχει στο φετινο Ολυμπια,θα δουμε τις επομενες μερες"
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72303


Kαι πολυ καλα του εκανε,μιας και νωριτερα εβγαινε και ελεγε πως ο Jay δεν προκειται να κατεβει και αφηνε να εννοηθει πως το εκανε για δικα του συμφεροντα!!!
Για αυτο και ο Jay,οταν τον ενημερωσαν για τα λεγομενα του Ray σε μια συνεντευξη ειπε "F@ck Shawn Ray".
Τους εχεις βγαλει ολους αχρηστους,ακομα και για τον Μιχαλη σε ενα απο τους τελευταιους του αγωνες,εβγαζε τους ωμους του υποπτους για synthol.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Αφου ειναι βλακας ο ανθρωπος...μας τα'χει κανει τουμπανο με το λαδι....πιανει και "χτυπαει" μεμονωμενους αθλητες οπως τον Μιχαλη που ειπες,ενω ξερουμε ετσι κ αλλιως οτι αν οχι ολοι,αλλα οι περισσοτεροι βαζουν σε ωμους,δικεφαλα και γαμπες.Λες και ειναι κατι το πρωτογνωρο.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE



----------


## goldenera

Πραγματικά χαρισματικός ο Beyeke, από τους καλύτερους συνδυασμούς μάζας, συμμετρίας με στενή μέση. Αν καταφέρει να εμφανιστεί όπως λένε και οι Αμερικάνοι -razor sharpe- 'ξυραφιασμένος', τότε έχει πολλές ελπίδες για καλό πλασάρισμα.

----------


## No Fear

Οντως,μακαρι να κατεβει σε καλη φορμα,εχει το καλουπι να παει πολυ καλα.
Εδω φαινεται πως ειναι σε καλο δρομο παντως,για να δουμε!

----------


## COBRA_STYLE



----------


## goldenera



----------


## vaggan

> Πραγματικά χαρισματικός ο Beyeke, από τους καλύτερους συνδυασμούς μάζας, συμμετρίας με στενή μέση. Αν καταφέρει να εμφανιστεί όπως λένε και οι Αμερικάνοι -razor sharpe- 'ξυραφιασμένος', τότε έχει πολλές ελπίδες για καλό πλασάρισμα.


δεν τον βλεπω να πλασαρετε ειναι τρομερα πισω οι γαμπες του και στο ολυμπια πρεπει να εισαι αχτυπητος σε ολες τις μυικες ομαδες τα τετρακεφαλα του τα σπανε και γενικα φοβερο καλουπι αλλα....

----------


## goldenera

Φίλε θα διαφωνήσω κυρίως για τις γάμπες. Ακόμα και ο 'ογκόλιθος' Ρόνι Κόλεμαν, κατατρόπωνε τους αντιπάλους έχοντας όμως μέτριες γάμπες όπως και ο Ντέξτερ. Φυσικά όπως λες τα περισσότερα σημεία σου πρέπει να υπερέχουν κατά πολύ των άλλων, για να πιάσεις ψηλές θέσεις :01. Wink:

----------


## Orc

Αν και δεν τον είχα σε τεράστια υπόληψη σαν αθλητή για δικούς μου λόγους ο Cutler φέτος έχει το πιο ώριμο σώμα στο διαγωνισμό.Πιστεύω θα κατέβει για την πρώτη θέση.Όσο για το ποιός θα ήθελα να το πάρει.Ο Shawn Rhoden γιατί μου θυμίζει τον Flex Wheeler.

----------


## NASSER

Γραφόμενα του Dennis James σήμερα παρουσιάζοντας την παρακάτω φώτο, είναι πως ενώ όλοι γνωρίζουμε πως η ποιότητα και η ωριμότητα των μυών έρχεται με χρόνια δουλειάς, ωστόσο έδωσαν ότι μπορούσαν για να δείχνει ήδη πιο καλός από την τελευταία εμφάνιση του Μαΐου 2013. Στη φώτο αριστερά το Μάη 2013 και στα δεξιά 6 ημέρες πριν το Olympia 2013.

----------


## goldenera

Τίμια δήλωση του James, φαίνεται ότι έχουν δουλέψει σοβαρά και σκληρά (βέβαια είμαι εναντίον γενικότερα των σύγχρονων βοηθημάτων synthol και τέτοιου είδους εμφυτευμάτων-που σε άλλους είναι πιο εμφανή και σε άλλους όχι, αλλά όλοι λίγο πολύ τα χρησιμοποιούν), οπότε καλή τους επιτυχία.

----------


## goldenera

Μόνο και μόνο που βλέπεις πόσος χρόνος μένει ακόμα για την έναρξη, πορώνεσαι έτσι? :01. Wink: 


http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2013-olympia-webcast/

----------


## PanosDeu

Πιστευω θα κανει την εκπληξη φετος ο Cutler.Και απο τον Winklaar εχουμε να δουμε πολλα στο μελλον  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Εγω ρε παιδιά πάντως το Cutler τον βλέπω πολύ πίσω . Τωρα πως θα βγει στη σκηνή ... θα το δούμε την επόμενη βδομάδα.

Πιστεύω ότι ο τιτλος είναι ήδη του Χιθ. Ο Και νομίζω ότι βολεύεται με τη δευτερη θέση και δεν εχει και τις αναλογίες για πρώτη θέση. Είναι πολύ "καβουρας" ( κοντός κορμός,μακρυά πόδια.)

----------


## TheWorst

Τον κατλερ μονο στα ποδια τον βλεπω πισω σε σχεση με αλλες χρονιες .. αλλα ειναι 
υπερανθρωπος, τετοια μαζα σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα ..

----------


## goldenera

Προς τους κους διαχειριστές. Έκανα μια σκέψη για το επερχόμενο Μρ.Ο, μήπως θα μπορούσε να ανοιχτεί ένα live-chat, ώστε όσοι ξενυχτήσουμε να δούμε τον αγώνα live (http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2013-olympia-webcast/) να έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να σχολιάζουμε και να ανταλάσσουμε απόψεις. Καλό?

----------


## Polyneikos

> Προς τους κους διαχειριστές. Έκανα μια σκέψη για το επερχόμενο Μρ.Ο, μήπως θα μπορούσε να ανοιχτεί ένα live-chat, ώστε όσοι ξενυχτήσουμε να δούμε τον αγώνα live (http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2013-olympia-webcast/) να έχουμε τη δυνατότητα να σχολιάζουμε και να ανταλάσσουμε απόψεις. Καλό?


Γιαννη έχει γραφτεί ήδη,μαλλον σου διέφυγε, χαράματα Σαββατου και Κυριακής,είμαστε να ξενυχτάμε (μαζί)  :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up: 




> *To Live WEBCASTING του MR OLYMPIA 2013 !!
> 
> 
> http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2013-olympia-webcast/
> 
> 
> Φυσικά θα λειτουργήσει το live chat του Βοdybuilding.gr (http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/ ), για να παρακολουθήσουμε και να κάνουμε τα απαραίτητα σχόλια,όπως τα προηγούμενα χρόνια...*

----------


## goldenera

Οοοοοοπ όντως Κώστα μου ξέφυγε :01. Wink:  Πολύ ωραία λοιπόν. Επίσης θα ήταν χρήσιμο (τουλάχιστον για εμένα), αν θα μπορούσαμε, να υπολογίσουμε σε ώρα Ελλάδος, την έναρξη κάθε αγώνα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Το *Σαββατο στις 05:00* θα εχει τα τελικά  Fitness - Bikini - Women Bodybuilding και το Prejudging της κατηγορίας Open Mr. Olympia.
(μεταξύ μας, για κατά τις 6 παρα με 6 το βλέπω να ξεκινά, αλλά είναι καλός "μεζες" να δουμε και τις κατηγορίες γυναικών)

*Ομοίως την Κυριακή , στις 05:00*, θα είναι τα τελικά στην κατηγορία Women FIgure, στην κατηγορία 212 και μετά στην Οpen Κατηγορία, περίπου κατα τις 6 παρά το βλέπω να ξεκινά και αυτό.

----------


## goldenera

Ωραίος 'μεζές' ε? :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Για τους φίλους του Big Rammy :01. Wink: 


http://www.flexonline.com/videos/ifb...oulder-workout

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ωραίος 'μεζές' ε? Ευχαριστούμε Κώστα


Nα ανοίξει λίγο το μάτι μας , για όσους δεν πίνουμε καφέ  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Απο κινητο λετε να μπορεσω να μπω στο τσατ ?

----------


## NASSER

> Για τους φίλους του Big Rammy
> 
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/videos/ifb...oulder-workout


Πραγματικά πολύ χαρισματικός αθλητής. Η προπόνηση του πολύ καλή και με τη βοήθεια ενός έμπειρου όπως είναι ο Dennis James είναι επόμενο συνέχεια να βελτιώνεται. Επίσης είναι πολύ τυχερός καθώς από το ξεκίνημα είχε σωστή καθοδήγηση και να δεν είχε χάσιμο χρόνου, ενώ παράλληλα έχει οικονομική υποστήριξη.

----------


## goldenera

Nasser σε πια θέση πιστεύεις ότι μπορεί να πλασαριστεί στο επερχόμενο Μρ.Ο?

----------


## NASSER

Γιάννη αν δεν τους δούμε όλους μαζί δεν μπορούμε να κρίνουμε. Έχουμε ήδη προώθηση από το διαδίκτυο και από τους fan στα τρία μεγάλα ονόματα, Cutler, Heath και Green. Η πρωτοφανές εξέλιξη του Ramy είναι ελκυστική για το κοινό του αθλήματος, κάτι που αρέσει σε μας ενώ αποτελεί πονοκέφαλο στα μεγάλα ονόματα και παράλληλα των χορηγών τους. Δεν αποκλείεται να δούμε εντός 6αδας αθλητές που δεν υπολογίζαμε και ο Ramy να βρεθεί εκτός. Πάντως σε μάζες, συμμετρία και φινίρισμα θα είναι πολύ καλός αλλά δίπλα στους παλαιότερους θα χάνει σε γραμμές και λεπτομέρεια. Και μακάρι να βγω ψεύτης γιατί τον συμπαθώ και τον παρακολουθώ πριν καν ανέβει στη σκηνή.  :01. Smile:  Φαινομενικά δείχνει να είναι εντός 4αδας, γιατί όσο χάλια και να είναι ο Cutler δεν πρόκειται να τον ρίξουν και γιαυτό άλλωστε τα δίνει όλα να έχει αξιόλογη παρουσία.

----------


## goldenera

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Σίγουρα πρόκειται για τον αθλητή που παρουσιάζεται και πιθανώς να είναι αυτός που μπορεί να εξελίξει το άθλημα ένα βήμα παραπέρα (στην οποία εξέλιξη προσωπικά είμαι αντίθετος, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη κουβέντα), και όλα τα θα μάτια είναι στραμένα πάνω του (όπως και στον Jay) για το φετινό ΜρΟ. Έχει δουλειά ακόμα, ώστε να μπορέσει το σώμα του να αναδείξει την μυική ωριμότητα με την οποία θα υπερτερεί των κορυφαίων αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά την ημέρα του αγώνα, όλα μπορούν να συμβούν. Ίδωμεν.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## ΠανοςΒ

χαχα, ο Cutler δίπλα στον Ramy φαινεται φιτνεσας! χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## TheWorst

Ναι ... Με τα ρουχα ,οταν τα βγαλουν ομως πως θα φαινεται ο ραμι διπλα στν κατλερ?

----------


## panakos

καλα ναι γιατι και ο χιθ στην φωτο φαινεται πολυ μικροα αλλα ειναι τεραστιος χωρις ρουχα!

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

> Ναι ... Με τα ρουχα ,οταν τα βγαλουν ομως πως θα φαινεται ο ραμι διπλα στν κατλερ?


Μην παίρνεις και όρκο. Ψιλοπαλαίμαχος είναι ο Jay, για καπρίτσιο κατεβαίνει περισσοτερο.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

O ενας φοραει ασπρα κι ο αλλος μαυρα.

----------


## Mikekan

Πάντως στο πρόσωπο έχει κόψει τελείως ο Cutler.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Τονιζει πως ειναι πιο κομμενος απο ποτέ...για να δουμε.

Επισης,απο ο,τι λενε κι αλλοι,κανει αυτο που εκανε κι ο Yates...φορας ρουχα που σε κανουν να φαινεσαι μικροτερος απο ο,τι εισαι στην πραγματικοτητα :01. Wink: για να γινει το boom πανω

----------


## chili

2 πραγματα μου εκαναν εντυπωση, το ποσο τεραστιος ειναι ο Αιγυπτιος και οι πηχεις του Χιθ

----------


## TheWorst

χαχα οπου μπω διαβαζω 'cutler always looking natty'  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  Τον περασαν για φιτνεσααα  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## stefan4

> χαχα, ο Cutler δίπλα στον Ramy φαινεται φιτνεσας! χαχαχαχαχα


φοράει μαύρη μπλούζα για αυτό φαίνεται μικρότερος

----------


## goldenera

> Πάντως στο πρόσωπο έχει κόψει τελείως ο Cutler.


Πραγματικά δε θυμάμαι τον Jay το οποίο παρακολουθώ από το 1ο του Μρ.Ο, τόσο 'σταφιδιασμένο' στο πρόσωπο :02. Shock:  Αν είναι έτσι και στο υπόλοιπο σώμα θα είναι σαν ανάγλυφος γεωγραφικός χάρτης. Θα καταφέρει να ματσάρει το όπως φαίνεται πολύ καλό φινίρισμα του, με τον απαιτούμενο όγκο ώστε να μπορέσει να ανέβει ψηλά?
Εκτός του Ramy και ο Centopani φαίνεται πιο ογκώδης. Το θέμα είναι, όταν βγουν τα ρούχα τί θα γίνει. 
Κατά τα άλλα του Kai η κοιλιά σας φαίνεται και εσάς λίγο πρησμένη ή με ξεγελάει το ρούχο? Και επίσης η μπλούζα του Heath με τον αγριεμένο εαυτό του πάνω τί την έβαλε? Για να φοβηθούν οι υπόλοιποι?

----------


## goldenera

Μεγάλη έκπληξη η συμετοχή τελικά του Πολωνού  Robert Piotrikowicz, ο οποίος είχε ένα σοβαρό τραυματισμό πριν λίγο καιρό στον τρικέφαλο μυ.

----------


## goldenera

Τα παληκάρια από το Τέξας και το διάσημο Metroflex gym :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Kαι ο 'Λύκος' φαίνεται σε καλή κατάσταση.

----------


## TheWorst

> Και επίσης η μπλούζα του Heath με τον αγριεμένο εαυτό του πάνω τί την έβαλε? Για να φοβηθούν οι υπόλοιποι?


Εννοειται  :08. Turtle:  Ετσι θα τους ανεβει η κορτιζολη και θα χασουν τη γραμμωση τους.  :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

Προσωπικά αυτές οι κινήσεις του, και ο τρόπος που εκφράζεται για τον εαυτό του, και για συναθλητές του, είναι από τους λόγους που (σαν χαρακτήρα βέβαια) δεν τον πολυσυμπαθώ:

----------


## gymele

και ο Wolf φοραει μαυρη μπλουζα και ο τυπος ποιο πανω αλλα δειχνουν τεραστιοι εδω που τα λεμε ...

----------


## Keysersoze27

http://www.flexonline.com/videos/ifb...lete-meeting-0

 :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Τί να σκέφτεται άραγε ο Jay? (από την παρουσίαση όλων των αθλητών 212  και open).

----------


## Ultra_b

Εγω ειδα και τον Dexter με τα μαγουλακια μεσα... και ειπε οτι φετος εκανε αυστηρη διατροφη ολη τν χρονια για πρωτη φορα! αντε να δουμε και τον dexter γιατι για μενα εχει το ποιο "ομορφο" κορμι απο ολους... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

> Τί να σκέφτεται άραγε ο Jay? (από την παρουσίαση όλων των αθλητών 212  και open).


Βλακεια εκανα, επρεπε να κατεβω 212! ( ...τωρα θα φρικαρει ο κομπρα! Χεχε)

----------


## billy89

> Βλακεια εκανα, επρεπε να κατεβω 212! ( ...τωρα θα φρικαρει ο κομπρα! Χεχε)


Εναλλακτικά: "Πωωω που πήγα κι έμπλεξα... αυτοί είναι γομάρια"  :01. Razz:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

Μια *"προβλεψη"* βαση συμβολαιων οτι θα ειναι στην πενταδα  :

-ΛΕΠΙΔΑΣ  
-ΠΡΑΣΙΝΟΣ
-ΜΠΑΣΚΕΜΠΟΛΙΣΤΑΣ
-ΤΕΞΑΝΟΣ 
-ΞΑΝΘΟΜΠΑΜΠΟΥΡΑΣ

----------


## goldenera

Η παρουσίαση και συνέντευξη των 2 κατηγοριών ανδρών 212 και open.

----------


## vaggan

αν εχεις ογκο ειτε μαυρα ειτε ασπρα παλι ογκωδης θα φαινεσαι ποοοοοσο δηλαδη οπτικο ογκο να κοψει το μαυρο μισος φαινεται διπλα στον αλλον γιατι ειναι τεραστιος ο rammy αν εχει και μια σχετικα καλη γραμμωση για τα 140 +μυικα κιλα του ειναι αδυνατον να απειληθει απο cutler τωρα στα ολυμπια παιζονται και πολλα πολλοι παιρνουν θεσεις που δεν τους αξιζουν παντως το σκεφτομουν σημερα και ειδα πως αν σπασει ο διαολος το ποδι του και παρει ο κατλερ το ολυμπια θα ειναι ο μοναδικος που εχασε τον τιτλο απο αλλον διαγωνιζομενο και τον επανεκτησε στην ιστορια του θεσμου κατι τετοιες αμερικανιες αρεσουν πολυ στο κοινο θα χειροκροτουν με δακρυα στα ματια ακουγεται fuckin owesome :02. Idea:

----------


## goldenera

Vagg το έχει κάνει ήδη αυτό ο Cutler, έχασε τοτν τίτλο το 2008 από τον Dexter και τον επανέκτησε το 2009 :01. Wink:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

> Vagg το έχει κάνει ήδη αυτό ο Cutler, έχασε τοτν τίτλο το 2008 από τον Dexter και τον επανέκτησε το 2009


σωστα :01. Smile: εχει γραψει ειδη ιστορια σε αυτο οποτε ας μεινουμε στο come back για δευτερη φορα οπως ο μωχαμεντ αλι στην πυγμαχια τρομερο γελιο στην συνεντευξη τυπου με τον μπραντον καρυ και mc millan ευχαριστοι τυποι

----------


## goldenera

Γιατί τί είπε? Πάντως αν και όπως είπα δεν τον 'πολυπάω' τον Heath, ήταν πολύ συγκινητικά τα λόγια του στο τέλος αναφερόμενος στη γυναίκα, στον πατριό και στον βιολογικό του πατέρα και τα προβλήματα που ο καθένας αντιμετώπισε, και πραγματικά μίλησε με τη στόφα και την αυτοπεποίθηση πρωταθλητή.

----------


## Polyneikos

Εγω περισσότερο υπολογίζω αυτούς που εχουν μπασμένα μαγουλα (πριν την υδατανθράκωση των τελευταίων ημερων) ,μπορεί να υπάρχουν εκπλήξεις, το γέμισμα και το φινίρισμα των τελευταίων ωρών ειναι σπουδαία υπόθεση, ο Cutler έτσι είχε χάσει τον τίτλο απο τον Dexter.
Υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις, όπως ο Kai Greene, που έχουν μαγουλακι συνεχεια  :01. Razz: 
Ας γδυθούν να κάτσουν δίπλα δίπλα και τους βλέπουμε,Κυριακή κοντή γιορτη  :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Polyneikos

*LIVE Webcasting MR OLYMPIA 2013:

ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ

20 :30
Prejudging Figure, Fitness, Bikini, Bodybuilding Γυναικών και Physique Γυναικών. 

ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ

05:00

ΤΕΛΙΚΟΙ Fitness, Bikini, Bodybuilding Γυναικών & Prejudging MEN OPEN Mr Olympia. 

20 :30

Prejudging - Finals του Physique Ανδρων, Finals Physique Γυναικων & Prejudging MEN 212. 

KΥΡΙΑΚΗ

05:00

Finals Figure, Finals 212 & Finals MEN OPEN Mr. Olympia.*

----------


## goldenera

Αυτός είσαι :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *LIVE Webcasting MR OLYMPIA 2013:
> 
> ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ
> 
> 20 :30
> Prejudging Figure, Fitness, Bikini, Bodybuilding Γυναικών και Physique Γυναικών. 
> 
> ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ
> 
> ...


*
Το LIVE CHAT θα ανοίξει το Σαββατο και την Κυριακή ,κατά τις 05:00 η ώρα , για να παρακολουθήσουμε μαζί το live webcasting .
Δοκιμαστικά , θα ανοίξει για καμιά ώρα  και την Παρασκευή στις 20:30, όπου θα ξεκινήσει το predjudging, να "ζεσταθούμε" λίγο*

----------


## bodybuilder8

Μια απορια. Το prejudjing αφου θα αρχισει σημερα στις 20:30 γιατι οταν παω στο λινκ λεει οτι θα αρχισει σε 11 ωρες?

----------


## grtech

Ωραία συνέντευξη, είχε περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον απο την περσινή και την προπέρσινη.

Αν ο Heath έχει καταφέρει να βγάλει στις προπονήσεις του και στην προετοιμασία του την ψυχολογική υπερφόρτωση - ένταση που έδειξε στην συνέντευξη δεν νομίζω να υπάρξει κάποιος που να μπορεί να τον αντιμετωπίσει.

Ο McMillan απόδωσε ωραία ομιλία και κανονικά θα έπρεπε να είχε τον λόγο να απαντήσει στο αστείο που του έκανε ο Johnnie Jackson, να είχαμε περισσότερο show.

Γενικά και πέρα απο τους ''rookie'', που προφανώς κάνανε περισσότερο πλάκα στις δηλώσεις τους, οι διεκδικητές του τίτλου φάνηκαν πολύ προσγειωμένοι σε σχέση με ότι συνήθιζαν παλιότερα.

----------


## kazos_GR

Μιπως μπορειτε να μου πειτε το site για να παρακολουθησο και εγω που ειμαι ασχετος  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

> Μια απορια. Το prejudjing αφου θα αρχισει σημερα στις 20:30 γιατι οταν παω στο λινκ λεει οτι θα αρχισει σε 11 ωρες?



Μόλις τώρα το παρατήρησα και εγώ. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι 04:30 ώρα Ελλάδος θα αρχίσει η μετάδοση.

----------


## TheWorst

Απο οτι λενε σε αλλα φορουμ ο Χιθ θα παρει τον τιτλο οτι και να γινει γιατι ειναι ιδανικο προσωπο να πουλαει συμπληρωματα , οικογενειαρχης και προσφατα αρχισε να ασχολειται φιλανθρωπικα(περισσοτερα δε γνωριζω..) Επισης τον κατηγορουν κοιταζοντας τα βιντεο του οτι φετος εβαλε πολυ συνθολ στα χερια .

----------


## goldenera

> Μιπως μπορειτε να μου πειτε το site για να παρακολουθησο και εγω που ειμαι ασχετος


Φίλε μου, κάνε μια μικρή αναζήτηση πριν ρωτήσεις, έχει δωθεί και εδώ και σε ξεχωριστό θέμα. Το επαναλαμβάνω:

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2013-olympia-webcast/

----------


## goldenera

> Απο οτι λενε σε αλλα φορουμ ο Χιθ θα παρει τον τιτλο οτι και να γινει γιατι ειναι ιδανικο προσωπο να πουλαει συμπληρωματα , οικογενειαρχης και προσφατα αρχισε να ασχολειται φιλανθρωπικα(περισσοτερα δε γνωριζω..) Επισης τον κατηγορουν κοιταζοντας τα βιντεο του οτι φετος εβαλε πολυ συνθολ στα χερια .


ΔΥΣΤΧΩΣ το syntol έχει γίνει κοινός τόπος για τους περισσότερους αθλητές, και είναι λυπηρό :01. Sad:  Επίσης μην ξεχνάς ότι και ο Jay είναι κοινώς παραδεκτό ότι είναι ένας από τους καλύτερους πρεσβευτές του αθλήματος, πολύ δημοφιλής άψογο προφίλ :01. Wink:

----------


## TheWorst

Ναι αλλα απο οτι λενε εχει πει οτι θα παρει τον τιτλο και θα παρετηθει , οποτε καμια δουλεια δε κανει , μονο τα δικα του συμπληρωματα μπορει να πουλησει.

----------


## goldenera

Τί εννοείς, σε σε κατάλαβα.

----------


## TheWorst

Εννοω οτι αυτοι θελουν καποιον που να προωθει τα συμπληρωματα τους,ενω αυτος λεει οτι παρει το Ολυμπια και θα παρετηθει.. Ειναι μεγαλο μειον του να μιλαει ετσι γιατι δε προκειται να του δωσουν τιτλο με τη καμια.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Μια απορια. Το prejudjing αφου θα αρχισει σημερα στις 20:30 γιατι οταν παω στο λινκ λεει οτι θα αρχισει σε 11 ωρες?





> Μόλις τώρα το παρατήρησα και εγώ. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι 04:30 ώρα Ελλάδος θα αρχίσει η μετάδοση.


Πιθανον να μην δείξουν τα σημερινά predjudging, να γίνει μετάδοση μονο τα χαράματα....

----------


## TheWorst

Lionel Beyeke 14 hours out

----------


## goldenera

> Εννοω οτι αυτοι θελουν καποιον που να προωθει τα συμπληρωματα τους,ενω αυτος λεει οτι παρει το Ολυμπια και θα παρετηθει.. Ειναι μεγαλο μειον του να μιλαει ετσι γιατι δε προκειται να του δωσουν τιτλο με τη καμια.


Πίστεψε με και να αποσυρθεί μετά το Μρ.Ο ο Jay, θα 'πουλάει' για πολύ καιρό μετά, όπως και ο Ronnie :01. Wink:  Εξάλλου αν διάβασες, αφήνει ανοιχτό το ενδεχόμενο (εφόσον έχει καλή παρουσία στο Μρ.Ο), να πάρει μέρος και στο Άρνολντ κλάσικ. Σίγουρα τα συμφέροντα και η σκοπιμότητες παίζουν το ρόλο τους, νομίζω όπως πως τις περισσότερες φορές (τουλάχιστον στο Μρ.Ο), αυτός που το αξίζει, κερδίζει.

----------


## Greek Gladiator

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολα τα "θηρια" που θα συμμετεχουν :01. Smile: 
Ας νικησει ο καλυτερος.

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι γυναικείες κατηγορίες θα παρουσιαστούν σε αυτό το τόπικ :

*IFBB Ms Olympia 2013 (26-29.9.2013 - Las Vegas,Nevada)*

----------


## goldenera

Κοιτάξτε το χέρι του Eduardo Correa :02. Shock:

----------


## vaggan

τουμπανο ειναι :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:  :02. Shock:

----------


## Polyneikos

Eίμαστε on,παράλληλα !
*

http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2013-olympia-webcast/

**
ΤΕΛΙΚΟΙ Fitness, Bikini, Bodybuilding Γυναικών & Prejudging MEN OPEN Mr Olympia.* *


** (http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/ )


* :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξεκινάνε οι Προκριματικοί των Ανδρων !

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΣΥΓΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ

 (Με την σειρά που βγήκαν για τα ατομικά τους ,βασει νουμέρου)

1ST GROUP

BEYEKE -CENTOPANI - WIKLAAR - MCMILLAN - WARREN


**2nd GROUP

RAMY - KUKLO - FREEMAN -WOLF - MARTINEZ
*
*
3RD GROUP 

J. JACKSON - CURRY - ABBASPOUR - D. JACKSON - PIOTRKOWICZ


4ΤΗ GROUP

RHΟDEN - OBBAID- CUTLER - GREENE - HEATH*

----------


## Polyneikos

*1st Callout :

WOLF - HEATH - GREENE - CUTLER - D. JACKSON - RHODEN*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2nd Callout :

RAMY - WIKLAAR - CUTLER - D. JACKSON -BEYEKE*

----------


## Polyneikos

*3RD CALLOUT

ΜΑΡΤΙΝΕΖ - ΚUKLO - MCMILLAN - WARREN- CENTOPANI*

----------


## Polyneikos

*4th CALLOUT

PIOTRKOWICZ - OBAID - FREEMAN - J. JACKSON - CURRY - ABBASPOUR*

----------


## Polyneikos

*5TH CALLOUT

WOLF - RHODEN - GREENE- D. JACKSON*

----------


## goldenera

Άκουγα για Jay, ότι είναι λέει στην καλύτερη φόρμα της καριέρας του, και τί είδα? Τίποτα. Κρίμα, φάγαμε παραμύθι :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Heath δείχνει να έχει προβάδισμα, ο Greene είναι κοντά, πολύ καλός επίσης ο Rhoden.
O Cutler πιστευω θα είναι θέσεις 4-6 ,με τον  Wolf και τον D. Jackson ..

----------


## goldenera

Μην εκπλαγείς αν δεις τον Wolf 2o Κώστα :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Μπα Κώστα, ο Jay κατά τη γνώμη μου. από 7 και κάτω.

----------


## TheWorst

Τελικα λεγαμε το πιο ενδιαφερον Ολυμπια , αλλα μαλλον  τον νικητη τον ξερουμε απο τωρα ?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Φιλ, τέλος :01. Sad:

----------


## TheWorst

Πολυ σχολιαζουν στα φορουμς που ο Φιλ παλι εμπαινε κανα βημα μπροστα απτους αλλους και περνουσε τη γραμμη για να εχει υπεροχη οπως και περσι με τον Kai Greene .

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Τον Ramy πως το είδατε?

----------


## TheWorst

Ετσι,ετσι  :01. Mr. Green: 

"but putting a guy back in line at the O for 1st place? Since when has that ever happened? That’s retarded
what’s the point of having an olympia if there aren’t comparisons? the competition should be called “runner up to mr o competition”
I’m a die hard Phil fan, but damn, Kai won that chit…like I don’t even understand why they didn’t compare more."

----------


## goldenera

Πολύ καλός Πάνο ο Ράμυ, μάζες, μέση στενή, θέλει χρόνο να ωριμάσει και να χτυπήσει πρωτιές σε τόσο υψηλό επίπεδο. Ο πιο βελτιωμένος πάντως είναι ο Roelly, και η μεγάλη έκπληξη η τρομερή φόρμα του Wolf.




> Πολυ σχολιαζουν στα φορουμς που ο Φιλ παλι εμπαινε κανα βημα μπροστα απτους αλλους και περνουσε τη γραμμη για να εχει υπεροχη οπως και περσι με τον Kai Greene .


Έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω μπούρδες, ο άνθρωπος (και το λέω εγώ που ήθελα Jay και Kai), δεν πιάνετια εφόσον είναι 100% σε φόρμα.

----------


## goldenera

> Ετσι,ετσι 
> 
> "but putting a guy back in line at the O for 1st place? Since when has that ever happened? That’s retarded
> what’s the point of having an olympia if there aren’t comparisons? the competition should be called “runner up to mr o competition”
> I’m a die hard Phil fan, but damn, Kai won that chit…like I don’t even understand why they didn’t compare more."


Δεν ξέρω πώς θα εμφανιστεί αύριο ο Kai, αλλά σήμερα ήταν λίγο θαμπός, και ο Φιλ έχει προβάδισμα έτσι κι αλλιώς στη συμετρία, οπότε πρέπει να τον χτυπήσει στα υπόποιπα για να νικήσει. Σας είπα ότι έχω τσαντιστεί με τον Jay?

----------


## Dreiko

> *1st Callout :
> 
> WOLF - HEATH - GREENE - CUTLER - D. JACKSON - RHODEN*

----------


## vaggan

πιαδια που τα εδειχνε τα προκριματικα?τι ωρα?τον jay μονο γραμμωμενο δεν τον λεω :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dreiko

> *2nd Callout :
> 
> RAMY - WIKLAAR - CUTLER - D. JACKSON -BEYEKE*

----------


## Polyneikos

Πάντως μετά το 5ο callout, περίμενα ενα 6ο με τρεις αθλητές, τον Ηeath ας πούμε και αλλους 2, τον Κai και τον Rhoden,τον Κai και τον Jay, κτλ.
Τωρα το κανανε να φαίνεται οτι ο HEATH ειναι ξεκάθαρα πρώτος και όλοι οι αλλοι μετά παιζουν για τις υπόλοιπες..

----------


## Dreiko

> *3RD CALLOUT
> 
> ΜΑΡΤΙΝΕΖ - ΚUKLO - MCMILLAN - WARREN- CENTOPANI*

----------


## Polyneikos

Σε αυτή την φωτογραφία ,τα μηριαια του Cutler δείχουν πολυ μικρά ..

----------


## Dreiko

> *4th CALLOUT
> 
> PIOTRKOWICZ - OBAID - FREEMAN - J. JACKSON - CURRY - ABBASPOUR*

----------


## Dreiko

> Σε αυτή την φωτογραφία ,τα μηριαια του Cutler δείχουν πολυ μικρά ..


Nαι Κωστα...οντως...εν αντιθεσει με του Wolf...

----------


## Dreiko

> *5TH CALLOUT
> 
> WOLF - RHODEN - GREENE- D. JACKSON*

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Μακράν ο πιο αδικημένος αθλητης ειναi o Wolf. Ξεχωρίζει στο πρώτο comparison. Ο Jay καλύτερα να μην κατέβαινε. Το ιδιο και o Warren. 

Ο Ramy ξεχωρίζει στην ομάδα του, αλλά ναι δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί εύκολα να σταθεί στην πρωτη 5αδα. Βεβαια απο τον Jay καλύτερος είναι, αλλά ο Jay ειναι παλιοσείρι. 

Παντως δεν εντυπωσιάστηκα απο το conditioning κανενός πλην του Wolf.

Tωρα δεν ξέρω το βράδυ πως θα εμφανιστούν. Σιγουρα θα έχουν φυγει καποια νερα.

----------


## TheWorst

Τα ελεγα εγω για τον Ραμι , ολοι να πουμε Ολυμπια τον κανατε , διπλα στους αλλους οταν ποζαρει τα χερια ωμοι δεν ξεχωριζει στα callout οπως λετε επειδη ειναι 140 κιλα γραμμωμενος. Η πλατη του δυναμη , ωστοσο δεν εχει αυτη τη πυκνοτητα του χυθ ας πουμε. 
Για τον Warren λεγαμε και περσι και ο γκολντεν ειχε πει οτι εχει γινει 2ος οποτε ποτε δε ξερουμε , αλλα οπως δειχνει ετσι οπως τα λεγαμε ηταν , ο Warren επρεπε να αποσυρθει.. Ελπιζω ο Κατλερ αυριο να δειξει καλυτερος , περιμεναμε περισσοτερα και εγω προσωπικα λιγο απογοητευτηκα απο αυτον.

----------


## vaggan

> Μακράν ο πιο αδικημένος αθλητης ειναi o Wolf. Ξεχωρίζει στο πρώτο comparison. Ο Jay καλύτερα να μην κατέβαινε. Το ιδιο και o Warren. 
> 
> Ο Ramy ξεχωρίζει στην ομάδα του, αλλά ναι δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί εύκολα να σταθεί στην πρωτη 5αδα. Βεβαια απο τον Jay καλύτερος είναι, αλλά ο Jay ειναι παλιοσείρι. 
> 
> Παντως δεν εντυπωσιάστηκα απο το conditioning κανενός πλην του Wolf.
> 
> Tωρα δεν ξέρω το βράδυ πως θα εμφανιστούν. Σιγουρα θα έχουν φυγει καποια νερα.


+1 vote to wolf.

----------


## TheWorst

Definite political statement there. No way was Phil so dominant from prejudging that he didnt need to stand next to Kai
Thanks Muscletech for ruining any credibility that was left. I guess it makes sense, the decisions are as credible as Muscletech supplements are. At lest they are consistent.
I’m not saying Kai clearly own but the decision to send Phil back makes it obvious they won’t risk the comparisons not going in Phil Techs favor. If he’s the champ then let him stand next to his main rival and show us all. They sent him back because it’s nit so clear and they need to milk this cow forms long s they can.

----------


## Dreiko

> +1 vote to wolf.


+ 2 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vaggan

να φανταστεις καθομαι στο μαγαζι με εναν φιλο ασχετο με bodybuilding και με το που του εδειξα φωτο των διεκδικητων  υπεδειξε τον wolf αμεσως σαν πρωτο :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## TheWickerMan

+1 για τα σχόλια περί Wolf :03. Thumb up: ....οι γάμπες του είναι πολύ πίσω όμως,όπως πάντα άλλωστε :01. Unsure: .Τώρα..τον Kai τον περίμενα πιο βελτιωμένο μπορεί όμως όντως να σταθεί δίπλα στον Heath ίδιο όμως και ο Rhoden και ο Λύκος!O Cutler αν και είμαι Cutlerικός μεγάλη απογοήτευση!The Blade is still sharp όπως δείχνει!

----------


## Aiolos

> + 2


+3  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## billy89

Από τις κοντινές που ανέβασε ο Πολύνεικος ο Wolf μου φαίνεται χάλια σαν σχήμα!

Όλοι έχουν νερά παραπάνω.

Επίσης για τον κάτλερ όλοι είχαν εκστασιαστεί με το come back, όχι φοράει σκούρα ρούχα και τον κόβουνε, όχι είναι στην καλύτερη φόρμα της ζωής του...όχι θα το πάρει... ε να τώρα. Αναμενόμενο ήταν και μια χαρά φαινόταν!

----------


## TheWorst

Απο οτι διαβαζω οι περισσοτεροι εχουν τσαντιστει γιατι επρεπε να υπηρχαν περισσοτερα comparisons , ενω αυτοι πηγαν τον Φιλ πισω , ολα περασαν γρηγορα σα να ηξεραν ποιον θα εβγαζαν νικητη απο πριν. Στυσιμο. Παντως  σε rear double biceps , side chest , abs and thigh ο γκριν τον τρωει ανετα και για αυτο δε θελουν comparisons.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## vaggan

> Από τις κοντινές που ανέβασε ο Πολύνεικος ο Wolf μου φαίνεται χάλια σαν σχήμα!
> 
> Όλοι έχουν νερά παραπάνω.
> 
> Επίσης για τον κάτλερ όλοι είχαν εκστασιαστεί με το come back, όχι φοράει σκούρα ρούχα και τον κόβουνε, όχι είναι στην καλύτερη φόρμα της ζωής του...όχι θα το πάρει... ε να τώρα. Αναμενόμενο ήταν και μια χαρά φαινόταν!


δεν εχεις αδικο απο κοντα φαινεται τερατουργημα τα φτερα του παραξενα οι ωμοι κατα πολυ πιο ανεπτυγμενοι απο τα χερια χανει οντως απο κοντα εμενα αισθητικα μου αρεσει πολυ αυτος με το μωβ μαγιο ο rhoden τελεια αισθητικη και συμμετρια μακαρι μια τετοια διαπλαση να εκανε την εκπληξη

----------


## TheWorst

Ο κατλερ τα ποδια του και ο δικεφαλος μισα ειναι , η πλατη δεν ειναι μεγαλη οσο πριν. 
Ο Ροντεν γιατι ετσι αδειος παντα σε most muscular και η πλατη του ?

----------


## chili

περιμενα και γω το μεγαλο comeback αλλα απογοητευτηκα....τιποτα ουτε μεγαλος ουτε γραμμωμενος.
Απο κει και περα νικητης ο Χιθ χωρις να εχει πιασει κανα καλο conditioning απλα απο τις προηγουμενες χρονιες τα χερια βγαζουν ματι κατ'εμε.
Wolf ευχαριστη εκπληξη και πολυ καλος ο Rhoden που τον πιστευω πολυ για μελλοντικο μρ.Ο

----------


## TheWorst

Πριν 5 ωρες ο Και

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## goldenera

> Πάντως μετά το 5ο callout, περίμενα ενα 6ο με τρεις αθλητές, τον Ηeath ας πούμε και αλλους 2, τον Κai και τον Rhoden,τον Κai και τον Jay, κτλ.
> Τωρα το κανανε να φαίνεται οτι ο HEATH ειναι ξεκάθαρα πρώτος και όλοι οι αλλοι μετά παιζουν για τις υπόλοιπες..


Μήπως τα συμφέροντα θέλησαν να τον προστατέψουν, γιατί τελικά και μελετώντας καλύτερα τις φωτό, διαπιστώνω ότι δεν είναι με απόσταση καλύτερος από τους άλλους (πχ δίπλα στον εκπληκτικό Wolf από μπροστά φαίνεται ότι τον 'τρώει'), και θα μπορούσαν άνετα να κάνουν και άλλες συγκρίσεις




> Για τον Warren λεγαμε και περσι και ο γκολντεν ειχε πει οτι εχει γινει 2ος οποτε ποτε δε ξερουμε , αλλα οπως δειχνει ετσι οπως τα λεγαμε ηταν , ο Warren επρεπε να αποσυρθει.. Ελπιζω ο Κατλερ αυριο να δειξει καλυτερος , περιμεναμε περισσοτερα και εγω προσωπικα λιγο απογοητευτηκα απο αυτον.


Ναι παραδέχομαι χάλια ο Branch :01. Sad: 

Επίσης παιδιά και συμφωνώ με το Vagg πολύ καλή εντύπωση μου έκανε ο Rodden, σε πολύ καλή φόρμα, πρέπει να πλασαριστεί ψηλά.

----------


## TheWorst

Κι ελεγε ο branch οτι θα παρει το ολυμπια φετος ..

----------


## goldenera

> Ο Ροντεν γιατι ετσι αδειος παντα σε most muscular και η πλατη του ?


Σωστό για την πλάτη. Πρέπει ο Ρόνι να του κάνει ιδιαίτερα :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

> Κι ελεγε ο branch οτι θα παρει το ολυμπια φετος ..


Τί να πει worst μου, ο καθένας πριν τον αγώνα προσπαθεί να δημιουργήσει θετικό κλίμα. Εδώ ο Jay έλεγε ότι είναι στην καλύτερη κατάσταση της ζωής του :01. Sad:

----------


## TheWorst

δε μου φαινεται να εχει βαλει 10 κιλα μυς που'ελεγε ο ρονι , αλλα τεσπα..  :01. Mr. Green: 

Κατλερ (κομπρα) που'σαι ρε .. πολυ ησυχια .. Θρηνεις για το ειδωλο ?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

Δεν ξέρω αν έβαλε 10 κιλά, αλλά με μια ματιά κατευθείαν καταλάβαινες ότι είναι σε καλή κατάσταση, όπως και ο Λύκος, όπως και ο Roelly :01. Wink:

----------


## TheWorst

Ναι οντως ο Λυκος και ο Ροελυ πολυ καλοι , γεμιζουν το ματι  :03. Thumb up: 

*Peter McGough*

It’s not often that we get a clear-cut cue from the judges of who’s leading the pack at the halfway stage of an Olympia. But that’s just what happened tonight at the prejudging of the 2013 Mr. Olympia played out at the Orleans Arena in Las Vegas. This by virtue of reigning two-time champ Phil Heath being left out of the last callouts. At that stage its traditional for the champ to have to flex it out with the leading contenders, with usually the finale being a two-man comparison between the reigning Mr. Olympia and the one who is perceived as his most dangerous challenger.

But this time around the judges told Phil to stay out of the final fray and so the inference was clear that they saw him as a clear winner at the halfway stage (50% of the points are awarded at the prejudging with the other 50% being allotted at the Saturday night finals). Such an exclusion sort of took away the suspense similar to the murderer being unveiled in a who-dun-it 30 minutes into the film.

However the judge’s viewpoint can be seen, as Heath was just too complete and conditioned for his 19 rivals. That said a big winner of the night was Dennis Wolf who has just friggin’ huge and conditioned and overpowered everyone with size including pre-contest phenom Big Ramy, who looks as if he will finish out of the top five.

It seemed after his breakthrough streamlined effort of last year that Kai Green went back to the size drawing board and it didn’t work out too well. Shawn Rhoden was impressive, maintaining his condition of 2012 while adding upper body thickness, while Dexter Jackson is in there for a top five shout.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## goldenera

Πολύ καλός ναι μεν, αλλά του λείπει φινίρισμα :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## TheWorst

If a bodybuilding fan had been living in a north korean prisioner camp for the past 15 years, got out, didn’t know jack from jack, had zero bias and watched this contest…he’d EASILY have Wolf as Mr. Olympia and call anyone who said otherwise out of their mind.

but we all know thats not how it works….

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## goldenera

Ρε σεις λέτε να τον πιάσει ο Kai αύριο τον Phill?

----------


## goldenera

O kai στην εμπρόσθια άνοιγμα φτερών πόζα δεν έχει λαιμό, χάνεται :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Ρε σεις λέτε να τον πιάσει ο Kai αύριο τον Phill?


Γιαννη ειμαι επιφυλακτικός πόσο μπορεί να ανατραπεί η βαθμολογία των προκριματικών, υποτιθεται οι τελικοί δεν διαμορφώνουν το αποτελεσμα..
Αν ομως καποιος βελτιωθεί υπερβολικά,ίσως το λαβουν υπόψην τους..

----------


## goldenera

Θυμάσαι το 2001 που ήταν ο jay μπροστά, και τελικά το πήρε ο Ρόνι στο ποζάρισμα? Για να δούμε.....

----------


## goldenera

Ένας αθλητής που μου αρέσει από την αρχή και περίμενα ότι μπορεί να πετύχει μια πολύ καλή παρουσία, μετά από μέτριες εμφανίσεις, και πιστεύω τα κατάφερε.....Roelly Winklaar :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

> Ρε σεις λέτε να τον πιάσει ο Kai αύριο τον Phill?


γιαννη σε μυς μπορει να τον πιασει οπως και εγινε περσυ που ηταν πιο φρικιαστικος απλα ο αλλος ειναι φρικιαστικος συν ωραιο καλουπι η πισω ποζα δικεφαλων φαινεται ποσο περιεργο καλουπι εχει πολυ κοντος κορμος δεν εχει αρμονια ο wolf φανταζει τρομερος στα 15 μετρα αποσταση οταν ομως πλησιαζεις αλλαζεις γνωμη θα ηθελα heath πρωτο γιατι τετοιος ποιοτικος ογκος ειναι ανικητος και rhoden δευτερο παρολο που ειναι πολυ ελαφρυτερος ειναι χαρμα οφθαλμων ο rhamy ειναι κτηναρα παντως και πιστευω με τον καιρο να βελτιωνεται

----------


## goldenera

Ναι φίλε, έχεις δίκιο, το καλούπι του phill και εφόσον στα υπόλοιπα είναι 100%, του χαρίζει τη νίκη έναντι του Kai. Για να δούμε όπως και αύριο :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Εννοώ 'όμως' όχι 'όπως' :01. Sad:

----------


## vaggan

ο rhoden ειναι υπεροχος αυτο ειναι διαπλαση σωματος :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

O winklaar εχει ασχημο στηθος και δεν ξερω αν μπορει να κανει τιποτα για αυτο οπως και για τη φατσα του.

----------


## vaggan

> O winklaar εχει ασχημο στηθος και δεν ξερω αν μπορει να κανει τιποτα για αυτο οπως και για τη φατσα του.


ενω πανο ο greene ε?κουκλι ζωγραφιστο :08. Turtle:  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Μια χαρά είναι η φάτσα του μωρέ, ο Ραμύ τί να πει και αυτός? :01. Mr. Green: 

Μερικά καλά comparizon :01. Wink:

----------


## TheWickerMan

Kai και Heath όχι τόσο καλό conditioning όσο πέρυσι...Ειδικά ο Kai φαίνεται να έχει κρατήσει αρκετά νερά!!!Ο Λύκος καλός αλλά δε νομίζω ότι είναι για πρωτιά!Ο Shawn Rhoden μου άρεσε περισσότερο από όλους σαν physique :01. Mr. Green: !!

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

> ενω πανο ο greene ε?κουκλι ζωγραφιστο


Χαχα, ο και ειναι υπερανω! Μρ σκατ@φατσα 2013! Χαχα

----------


## vaggan

ο roelly ειναι αβυζος :01. Mr. Green: θα επρεπε να εχει στηθαρες με τετοια μαζα ο δε wolf τα χερια του ειναι πολυ πισω ειδικα στην πλαγια στηθους με τον αλλον τον ακαλουπωτο χανει κατακρατος τερατουργηματα παντως απο τους δυο δεν θα ηθελα κανεναν για ολυμπια

----------


## GEOP13

> O kai στην εμπρόσθια άνοιγμα φτερών πόζα δεν έχει λαιμό, χάνεται


χαχα  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  οντως.....!!

----------


## MikePalier

Παιδια τι διαφορα εχει το prejudging που εγινε σημερα το πρωι με τους τελικους αυριο? Ο νικητης κρινεται και απο τα δυο η μονο απο τους τελικους?

----------


## Polyneikos

Κανονικά μόνο από τα προκριματικά βγαίνει η βαθμολογία...

----------


## vaggan

> Παιδια τι διαφορα εχει το prejudging που εγινε σημερα το πρωι με τους τελικους αυριο? Ο νικητης κρινεται και απο τα δυο η μονο απο τους τελικους?


πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ χαζο αυτο το σημειο του θεσμου δεν θα επρεπε να υπηρχαν προκριματικα απο την στιγμη που ολοι προκρινονται στο βραδυνο αγωνα :01. Mr. Green: επρεπε να αφηνουν τους αθλητες να τα δινουν ολα στο βραδυνο σοου

----------


## MikePalier

Αυτο ακριβως σκεφτομουν και γω!

----------


## Keysersoze27

Παιδια η βαθμολογια ειναι 50% prejudging day, 50% final day.

παει ετσι:
Prejudging (Symmetry): %Prejudging (Muscularity): %Finals (Posing Routine): %Finals (Posedown):%Ο Cutler συνέχαιρε τον Heath απο το πρωι στο twiter για 3o του Sandow

https://twitter.com/mrojaycutler

----------


## polo0

Kai με απογοήτευσε αφάνταστα πολυ φέτος...πολυυυυ νερό και τον κάνει να φαίνεται μαλακό!κλασική επανάληψη του 2010 αν συγκρίνεται περσινές φώτο πλάτης με φετινές θα καταλάβετε τι εννοώ...!
επίσης του jay τα πόδια δν θυμίζουν τα περσινά πόδια του!και έχει έντονη χαλάρωση δέρματος χαμηλά στην πλάτη..
επίσης αυτο που μου έκανε εντύπωση ειναι το πόσο βελτιωμένος ειναι ο wolf φέτος !

----------


## Keysersoze27

Λίγο πριν βάλει το χρώμα......
Μετα τον Ηeath το πρωι ηταν ο καλυτερος ΙΜΗΟ....

----------


## TheWorst

Καποια σχολια .. 

http://www.flexonline.com/ifbb/ifbb-...ia-rapid-recap

----------


## treloportogalos

πολύ καλώς ο λύκος πραγματικά πολύ όριμος φτερά πλάτη μέση μόνο πρόβλημα τα δικέφαλα κ οι γάμπες για δυάδα χαλαρά

----------


## Keysersoze27

μπραβο βελτιωση  ο Wolf στην πλατη:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Εαν ο Cutler μπει στην δεκαδα θα ειναι σκανδαλο.
Προσωπικα ποτε δεν με επειθε αλλα η επανεμφανιση του ειναι απογοητευτικη.

----------


## MikePalier

Παντως μου φαινεται πως ο Kaι τρωει τον Heath στην πισω δικεφαλων και στο rear lat spread

----------


## TheWorst

> Εαν ο Cutler μπει στην δεκαδα θα ειναι σκανδαλο.
> Προσωπικα ποτε δεν με επειθε αλλα η επανεμφανιση του ειναι απογοητευτικη.


εγω ελπιζω να τον βαλουν 5το..  Σκανδαλο ηταν και περσι πως ο warren μπηκε 5αδα ενω δεν ηταν ουτε για 10δα , αλλα ..

----------


## TheWorst

How about no.. *it was to Save Phils flat dry faded physique*. THINK! why call Heath up to the line, and then KNEE JERK him off the stage even before the first pose.?

excuse my double coppypasta but this is the real reason.
After viewing the replay Heath was not faring well against that lineup at the end, not by being truly outmassed or outclassed, *but by being outshined,*
Heath was a little *dry in the chest* and he was not as oiled up / or sweated up like the others which gave him *a washed out flat appearance especially against a glistening mahogany beast in Kai Greene*. The oil only served to enhance Kai’s bulbous contours, while *Heath’s lack thereof made him look flatter.*

case in point.

Judges saved his behind here! he would NOT have fared well they saw this! *THATS WHY THEY CALLED HIM (SAW HIM) AND QUICKLY SHOVED HIM BACK OUT OF THE LINEUP.*

Tell it like it is judges Phil was flat and dare I say faded near the end. *So much double talk and Epic 45 pound ball nut hugging, IT WAS TO SAVE PHIL.*


*TO SAVE PHILL!*

good to know the judges are lookin out for ya bro. Team Heath,

----------


## vaggan

> εγω ελπιζω να τον βαλουν 5το..  Σκανδαλο ηταν και περσι πως ο warren μπηκε 5αδα ενω δεν ηταν ουτε για 10δα , αλλα ..


και ποιος να μεινει εκτος πενταδας? o dexter?που εχει κλασεις ανωτερη φορμα η ο rhoden που ειναι αριστουργημα?μια προχειρη προβλεψη δικη μου


πρωτος:heath

δευτερος:kai

τριτος:wolf

τεταρτος:dexter 

πεμπτος:rhoden 

αν και τον θελω ψηλοτερα τον rhoden πιστευω οτι αυτα τα αποτελεσματα ειναι δικαια οι τρεις πρωτες θεσεις θεωρω ειναι καπαρωμενες και θα δωθει μαχη rhoden και dexter για τεταρτη πεμπτη

----------


## TheWorst

Οποιος θελει να μηνει εκτος 5αδας , απλα μη μου βαλουν παλι κανα branch top5 ,ουτε για τοπ10 δεν ειναι..

----------


## vaggan

> Οποιος θελει να μηνει εκτος 5αδας , απλα μη μου βαλουν παλι κανα branch top5 ,ουτε για τοπ10 δεν ειναι..


ρε συ μητσο και ο κατλερ εκτος πενταδας πρεπει να μηνει παρτε το χαμπαρι :01. Razz: και ο warren φυσικα

----------


## TheWorst

απλα αν γινει 5ος θα'χει καλυτερες πιθανοτητες του χρονου γιατι δε θα χρειαστει να κουραζει το (ηδη κουρασμενο)σωμα του με αλλους διαγωνισμους. Νομιζω οι πρωτοι 5 δεν χρειαζεται να συμμετασχουν.

----------


## goldenera

Βρε worst πιού χρόνου, κάτσε να δούμε τί θα γίνει φέτος. Το βλέπω πιθανό και θα πω ότι καλύτερα είναι να αποσυρθεί.




> Παιδια τι διαφορα εχει το prejudging που εγινε σημερα το πρωι με τους τελικους αυριο? Ο νικητης κρινεται και απο τα δυο η μονο απο τους τελικους?


Η λογική είναι να γίνει ένα ξεσκαρτάρισμα, να φανούν ποιοί είναι οι καλύτεροι για να ξανασυγκριθούν την άλλη μέρα.





> και ποιος να μεινει εκτος πενταδας? o dexter?που εχει κλασεις ανωτερη φορμα η ο rhoden που ειναι αριστουργημα?μια προχειρη προβλεψη δικη μου
> 
> 
> πρωτος:heath
> 
> δευτερος:kai
> 
> τριτος:wolf
> 
> ...


Βαγγέλαρε το μόνο που θα άλλαζα είναι οι θέσεις του Dex και Rhoden. Πιστεύω ότι ο Rhoden έχει καλύτερο φινίρισμα :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Παιδια η βαθμολογια ειναι 50% prejudging day, 50% final day.
> 
> παει ετσι:
> Prejudging (Symmetry): %Prejudging (Muscularity): %Finals (Posing Routine): %Finals (Posedown):%



Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία !
Αν ισχύει αυτό, εχουν ψωμί σήμερα τα Τελικα !

----------


## goldenera

> ο roelly ειναι αβυζοςθα επρεπε να εχει στηθαρες με τετοια μαζα


Βαγγέλη αν το καλοσκεφτείς κανείς δεν έχει σήμερα στηθάρες (δεν  ξέρω γιατί), εδώ κάποιες φωτό του Άρνο σε πλάγια στήθους είναι πολύ καλύτερες από τους σημερινούς :01. Wink:

----------


## vaggan

γιαυτο φιλε γιαννη ειπα οτι θα δωθει μαχη απλα δινω ενα μικρο προβαδισμα εδω στον dexter γιατι ειναι το "ονομα" μεταξυ των δυο + οτι ειναι ενας αξιοπρεπεστατος διαγωνιζομενος σε πολυ καλη φορμα και αυτος παντως και εμενα ο rhoden ειναι η επιλογη μου αν και ειπαμε το ολυμπια το εχουν καταντησει freak show οποτε ετσι βλεπω να διαμορφωνονται οι θεσεις :02. Welcome:

----------


## TheWorst

ο τζονι τζακσον περσι εβγαλε καλο βυζι παντως  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## goldenera

Πάντως περιμένω  ανυπόμονα και την κατηγορία των 212, οπού θα γίνει σφαγή. Πολλοί αθλητές ,3 νικητές του θεσμού (Lewis, English, Henry) και αρκετοί που μπορούν να χτυπήσουν (Jose Raymond, Troy Alves, Eduardo Corea). Και επίσης λόγω κιλών φαίνονται προσιτοί και όχι εξωπραγματικοί :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

οι σημερινοι ββερ δεν φαίνετε να έχουν στηθάρες σε σχέση με τους παλιους λόγω αναλογιών , δηλαδη έχουν τεράστια μάζα και ανάπτυξη όλοι οι περιφερειακοί μύς που κάνουν τα στήθια τους να δείχνουν νορμάλ η μικρά , γι αυτο τα σώματα των παλιών ββερ ήταν πιο ενδιαφέροντα και ανθρώπινα , τωρα έχουν κόλλημα με το σώμα κλεψύδρα ενω παλια αυτο το σώμα ήταν χαρακτηριστικό μόνο των γυναικών 
και αν δείτε σε μερικές πόζες κάποιοι ββερ όπως και ο και γκρίν , πάνε να το αλλάξουν και ποζάρουν με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να ξεφύγουν απο αυτο το άχαρο στυλ , όπως πχ και ο ντόριαν που δεν έδειχνε το σώμα του σαν μια φούσκα σε σχήμα κλεψύδρας

----------


## goldenera

Ηλία το εξήγησες πολύ καλά και κατανοητά :03. Thumb up: 





> γιαυτο φιλε γιαννη ειπα οτι θα δωθει μαχη απλα δινω ενα μικρο προβαδισμα εδω στον dexter γιατι ειναι το "ονομα" μεταξυ των δυο + οτι ειναι ενας αξιοπρεπεστατος διαγωνιζομενος σε πολυ καλη φορμα και αυτος παντως και εμενα ο rhoden ειναι η επιλογη μου αν και ειπαμε το ολυμπια το εχουν καταντησει freak show οποτε ετσι βλεπω να διαμορφωνονται οι θεσεις


Πραγματικά του βγάζω το καπέλο του Dexter, έχει δείξει συνέπει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, από τους κορυφαίους, και Μρ.Ο το 2008, όσο και να τον κατηγορούν για στασιμότητα :01. Wink: 




> ο τζονι τζακσον περσι εβγαλε καλο βυζι παντως


Πολύ σωστός!

----------


## vaggan

> Ηλία το εξήγησες πολύ καλά και κατανοητά
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πραγματικά του βγάζω το καπέλο του Dexter, έχει δείξει συνέπει όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, από τους κορυφαίους, και Μρ.Ο το 2008, όσο και να τον κατηγορούν για στασιμότητα
> 
> 
> 
> Πολύ σωστός!


ο τζονι τζακσον κιλο προς κιλο εχει το μεγαλυτερο στηθος στην ιστορια του bb στεκοταν παλια σε μια διαφημηση της μασλτεκ με τον aaron maadron που του εριχνε καμια 20κιλα και το στηθος του jackson ηταν διπλασιο στην κυριολεξια

----------


## Polyneikos

Επαναλαμβάνω το LINK:

*http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2013-olympia-webcast/*




> *LIVE Webcasting MR OLYMPIA 2013:
> 
> **KΥΡΙΑΚΗ -* *04:30
> 
> Finals Figure, Finals 212 & Finals MEN OPEN Mr. Olympia.*


*
Κατα τις 05:00 θα ανοίξουμε πάλι το Live Chat
*

*http://www.bodybuilding.gr/forum/chat/*

----------


## Polyneikos

Aυτο το Line Up πρέπει να δούμε στα Τελικά :

----------


## TheWorst

ο μιχαλης δε θα παιξε στο φετινο Ολυμπια? Νομιζω τον ειχε στην λιστα.. Δεν εχω κοιταξει τα βιντεο και δεν ξερω , αλλα δε βλεπω να βαζετε φωτο και βασικα πολλους αλλους αθλτητες δε βλεπω.

----------


## Polyneikos

> ο μιχαλης δε θα παιξε στο φετινο Ολυμπια? Νομιζω τον ειχε στην λιστα.. Δεν εχω κοιταξει τα βιντεο και δεν ξερω , αλλα δε βλεπω να βαζετε φωτο και βασικα πολλους αλλους αθλτητες δε βλεπω.


Οχι,δεν ειχε πάρει πρόκριση.
ΘΑ Συμμετάσχει σε 2 εβδομάδες,στο Arnold Classic Europe,στην Ισπανία  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Commando*

παιδια ξερουμε στο περιπου τί ωρ θα ειναι οι τελικοι του mr olympia???

----------


## TheWorst

> Οχι,δεν ειχε πάρει πρόκριση.
> ΘΑ Συμμετάσχει σε 2 εβδομάδες,στο Arnold Classic Europe,στην Ισπανία


Γιατι στη λιστα τοτε τον εχει ή εγω κανω λαθος ? Αρχικη σελιδα εχει και τον Mηχαλη.

----------


## Polyneikos

> παιδια ξερουμε στο περιπου τί ωρ θα ειναι οι τελικοι του mr olympia???


Το εχω βαλει πιο πανω :





> Επαναλαμβάνω το LINK:
> 
> *http://streaming.bodybuilding.com/2013-olympia-webcast/*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Την κατηγορία MEN OPEN την υπολογίζω κατά τις 05:30

----------


## vaggan

ωραια να βαλουμε ξυπνητηρι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TheWorst

Πραγματικα ο jay στα ποδια και στη πλατη χανει παρα πολυ. Τα χερια επισης δε τα βλεπω οπως πριν. Τα ελεγα για τα ποδια εγω οταν ειδα τη φωτο του , αλλα πεταχτηκε ο Κομπρα λεει 200 δε ξερω ποσες λιβρες και θα ειναι τερμα κομματια..
Πραγματικα η πλατη του καμια σχεση με το 2009 τωρα που κοιταω φωτος.. Το 2009 οταν ανοιγε πλατη rear lat spread οι αλλοι εμοιαζαν με νηπειαγωγειο , τωρα αντιθετως αυτος μοιαζει.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## TheWorst

πολυ μετριοφρων τον βλεπω τωρα.. Πριν κατι μερες στο ββ.κομ που απαντουσε τον ρωτουσαν για weak points αν εχει κι ελεγε οχι και οτι θα κερδισει το Ολυμπια γιατι θα ειναι καλυτερος απο ποτε. Τωρα λεει οτι βγαινει απλα για το σοου. Τι να πιστεψουμε τελικα δε ξερουμε..

----------


## Mikekan

Εγώ τον βλέπω πολύ στεναχωρημένο!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σιγα να μην κλάψει κιόλας ο κάτλερ , αυτοι είναι βεντέτες και το παίζουν και λίγο Μάρθα Βούρτση ,ποιός ο λόγος να στεναχωρεθεί  το Ολύμπια τι νόμιζε εργολαβία το πήρε? οι άλλοι αετό πετάνε  δεν βελτιώνονται? 

και είναι γεγονός ότι όταν φτάσεις στην κορυφή και στο μάξιμουμ των δυνατοτήτων , εκεί ανάλογα με τις προδιαγραφες που έχει ο καθένας μπορει να κρατηθει και περισσότερο η λιγότερο , αυτος το θεό μπάρμπα να έχει την παλια του φόρμα δεν την πιάνει με τίποτε

----------


## Keysersoze27

> Ευχαριστούμε για την πληροφορία !
> Αν ισχύει αυτό, εχουν ψωμί σήμερα τα Τελικα !


Απο τους επισημους κανονες του Mr.Olympia μπορω να βαλω και αυτο σαν εξτρα:




> Winner Selection: One (1) winner will be selected by judges applying the following criteria in their sole discretion: (a) shape, symmetry and overall condition (50%), (b) stage presence, 
> poise and personality (40%), and (c) audience popularity (10%). Judges will be chosen by 
> the Sponsor, and the judges’ decisions are final and binding in all respects relating to the 
> Contest.


Το (α) ειναι στο prejudging day και (b)(c) Final day  :01. Wink: 

Αυτο που εβαλα στο προηγούμενο ποστ ειναι απο το χαρτι που γράφουν οι κριτές ....

----------


## AlexakisKon

o cutler τωρα μας τα αλλαζει, ποτε δεν ηταν και ο καλυτερος χαρακτήρας, κατα την γνωμη μου ο wolf υπερτερει και πρεπει να βγει πρωτος φετος αν και το πιθανοτερο ειναι να το παρει ο Χιθ ακομα μια φορα επειδη ετσι τους βολευει

----------


## sobral

Θέλω: 1. Wolf 2. Heath 3. Greene 4. Rhoden 5. Dexter  :01. Mr. Green:  ΑΛΛΆ πιστεύω:

1. Heath
2. Wolf
3. Greene
4. Dexter
5. Rhoden (εκπληκτικός! μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ αυτό το -ας το χαρακτηρίσω- νεότερο μοντέλο του Frank Zane)

----------


## MadBB

> o cutler τωρα μας τα αλλαζει, ποτε δεν ηταν και ο καλυτερος χαρακτήρας, κατα την γνωμη μου ο wolf υπερτερει και πρεπει να βγει πρωτος φετος αν και το πιθανοτερο ειναι να το παρει ο Χιθ ακομα μια φορα επειδη ετσι τους βολευει


Αλεξ δεν ειναι οτι τους βολευει αλλα το αξιζει εχει πολυ καλο καλουπι ειναι σε ολα τα σημεια δυνατος.

----------


## Keysersoze27

> 5. Rhoden (εκπληκτικός! μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ αυτό το -ας το χαρακτηρίσω- νεότερο μοντέλο του Frank Zane)



To χαϊδευτικο του Rhoden ειναι Flexatron γιατι μοιάζει πολυ σωματικά στον :



Προσωπικα απο θεμα αισθητικης μονο ο Rhoden θεωρω οτι αξίζει απο ολοι την σειρα. Άγαλμα

Αλλα δεν κερδιζουν δυστυχώς πια τετοια σωματα.... :01. Sad:

----------


## sobral

> To χαϊδευτικο του Rhoden ειναι Flexatron γιατι μοιάζει πολυ σωματικά στον :
> 
> Προσωπικα απο θεμα αισθητικης μονο ο Rhoden θεωρω οτι αξίζει απο ολοι την σειρα. Άγαλμα
> 
> Αλλα δεν κερδιζουν δυστυχώς πια τετοια σωματα....


αυτό ακριβώς! Αν ήταν με τα δικά μου πρότυπα ο Rhoden είναι νο.1 αλλά με τα τωρινά δεδομένα ούτε καν πλησιάζει (μακάρι να με διαψεύσουν οι κριτές αλλά δεν το νομίζω). Εδώ έβαζαν πεντάδα μέχρι πρότινος τον τελειωμένο τον Warren πλάκα κάνουμε. Και στην αγαπημένη  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  κατηγορία bikini τι ήταν πάλι αυτά τα αποτελέσματα? φέρτε πίσω τη Nathalia Melo ρε αλήτες  :01. Razz:

----------


## vaggan

ο rhoden στο περσυνο ειχε βγει τριτος γιατι οχι και φετος? :01. Unsure:  :01. Wink: o wolf βελτιωθηκε αλλα τι να το κανεις περιεργο σωμα εχει με φουλ ασυμμετριες και ανυπαρκτες γαμπες

----------


## sobral

> ο rhoden στο περσυνο ειχε βγει τριτος γιατι οχι και φετος?o wolf βελτιωθηκε αλλα τι να το κανεις περιεργο σωμα εχει με φουλ ασυμμετριες και ανυπαρκτες γαμπες


έχεις δίκιο Βαγγέλη δεν λέω...παραπάνω τα "Θέλω" είχαν κ μπόλικη δόση ρεαλιστικότητας. Αν βάλω πραγματικά τι θέλω χωρίς καμία κρίση, θα ήθελα Rhoden τουλάχιστον top 3 και Kai κάτω από αυτό, εμένα δεν μου άρεσε ποτέ αυτός αλλά έχει πολλούς υποστηριχτές τέλος πάντων. Στο θέμα Heath-Kai για μένα δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση, Heath εύκολα. Τώρα για τον Λύκο...αν δεν πάρει εφέτος την καλύτερη του θέση (παρά τις σωστές παρατηρήσεις σου) δεν θα την πάρει ποτέ. Είναι καλύτερος από ποτέ και τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις, πιστεύω πως είναι θέμα γενετικής και δεν μπορεί να τα διορθώσει αισθητά με τίποτα, οπότε ό,τι κάνει φέτος για μένα.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι αστειο βέβαια να κάνουμε προβλέψεις σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες , αλλα να χαμε να λέγαμε , αφού βάση δημοτικότητας και συμφερόντων όποιον απο την τριάδα και να βάλεις πρώτο καθετε άνετα , άλλος έχει απλα σχήμα που μόνο απο μακρυα μπορείς να το κοιτάς άλλος ποιότητα μάζα και λιγότερες ελλείψεις 
οπότε αν βάλεις τον γούλφ πρώτο θα πείς ήταν φαρδυς και με το πιο χαζό για μενα X σχήμα , αλλα δεν είναι έτσι,  ο γούλφ έχει πολλα κενά εκτός απο τις γάμπες η πλάτη του πολύ ψηλά δυσανάλογοι ώμοι με χέρια κτλ , αλλα και πάλι αν τον βγάλουν δεύτερο η πρώτο υπάρχει αιτιολογία 

αυτο είναι το ββ  κρίνετε υποκειμενικά με βάση την αισθητική και παρατηρητικότητα του κάθε κριτή , δεν είναι όπως ο στίβος που υπάρχει και το φωτοφίνις η στην άρση βαρων τα σηκώνεις η δεν τα σηκώνεις τα κιλά 
και όλους αυτούς τους αθλητες όταν τους βλέπουμε μόνους είναι πάρα πολύ καλοί , μεχρι προχθες λέγαμε τον μπιγκ ραμυ θα το πάρει και τώρα κανείς δεν μιλάει , στα αποδυτήρια και στα γυμναστηρια όλοι πρώτοι είναι , πάνω στην σκηνή είναι το θέμα διπλα δίπλα , πόζα πόζα

----------


## Keysersoze27



----------


## goldenera

Από τα προκριματικά της κατηγορίας ανδρών εως 212:

Flex Lewis



David Henry



Eduardo Corea



Jose Raymond



Kevin English

----------


## Keysersoze27

Η ελπιδα πεθαινει τελευταια για τον Farrah (προπονητης του Kai)...

----------


## vaggan

απο την 212 μονο ο flex lewis μου αρεσει οι υπολοιποι ειναι λιγο πολυ γεματοι θλασεις και ασυμμετριες κριμα

----------


## ArgoSixna

1ος ο rhoden , τελος.

Οπως ειπα και παλιοτερα εχει περασει η εποχη του "ογκου" και θα κερδισει ενα πιο συμμετρικο σωμα (το ελπιζω!)..

----------


## grtech

Όπως και πέρσι έπεσε στοίχημα απο την παρέα για την πρώτη πεντάδα
1. Heath, Phil
2. Greene, Kai 
3. Wolf, Dennis
4. Rhoden, Shawn
5. Jackson, Dexter

Επειδή οι περισσότερη δώσαμε ίδιες πεντάδες έπρεπε επιπλέον να προβλέψουμε και ποίοι θα είναι μέσα στην δεκάδα χωρίς να βρούμε την ακριβή σειρά, ευτυχώς εκεί δεν βρέθηκαν ομοιότητες.  :01. Mr. Green: 

Winklaar, Roelly 
Beyeke, Lionel
Elssbiay
Cutler, Jay
Jackson, Johnnie

----------


## goldenera

> 1ος ο rhoden , τελος.
> 
> Οπως ειπα και παλιοτερα εχει περασει η εποχη του "ογκου" και θα κερδισει ενα πιο συμμετρικο σωμα (το ελπιζω!)..


Δε μας τα λες καλά, εγώ μαζί σου είμαι, αλλά........ έχει περάσει η εποχή του όγκου? :01. Sad:

----------


## Polyneikos

ΤΟ CHAT IS ON!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*1ST CALLOUT FINALS MR OLYMPIA

ΗΕΑΤΗ - GREENE - CUTLER - WOLF - D. JACKSON -RHODEN*

----------


## Polyneikos

*2ND CALLOUT FINALS MR OLYMPIA*

* CUTLER -  - D. JACKSON -RHODEN*

----------


## Polyneikos

*3RD CALLOUT FINALS MR OLYMPIA

BEYEKE -WARREN - MARTINEZ - WIKLAAR- BIG RAMY*

----------


## Polyneikos

*4TH CALLOUT FINALS MR OLYMPIA
*
*CENTOPANI -KUCLO - MARTINEZ - BEYEKE - MCMILLAN*

----------


## Polyneikos

*5TH CALLOUT FINALS MR OLYMPIA

FREEMAN - CURRY - J JACKSON - ABBASPOUR - OBBAID - PIOTROWICZ*

----------


## Polyneikos

*6TH CALLOUT FINALS MR OLYMPIA*

*WOLF - GREENE - HEATH*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ 212 : FLEX LEWIS


*
*


2ος D. HENRY
3ος K. ENGLISH
4ος J. RAYMOND
5ος E. CORREA
6ος S. AL HADDAD*

----------


## Polyneikos

*TOP TEN MR OLYMPIA 2013 CALLOUT  & POSEDOWN!!

CUTLER - BIG RAMY - WOLF - WIKLAAR- WARREN - GREENE - D. JACKSON- RHODEN -HEATH - BEYEKE*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 10ος :

LIONEL BEYEKE*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 9ος :

BRANCH WARREN*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 8ος :

*

*MAMDOUH "BIG RAMY" ELSBBIAY*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 7ος :
*
*ROELLY WINKLAAR*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 6ος :

**JAY CUTLER*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 5ος :

DEXTER JACKSON*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 4ος :

**SHAWN RHODEN*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 3ος :

*

*DENNIS WOLF*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 2ος :

**KAI GREENE**
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*PHIL HEATH, για 3η φορά MR OLYMPIA !!


*

----------


## goldenera

Ποπό ξέσπασε ο Φιλ, του βγήκαν όλα, τώρα που τελειωσε ο αγώνας.......

----------


## Polyneikos

*1. PHIL HEATH*
2. KAI GREENE
3. DENNIS WOLF
4. SHAWN RHODEN
5. DEXTER JACKSON
6. JAY CUTLER
7. ROELLY WINKLAAR
8. MAMDOUH ELSBBIAY
9. BRANCH WARREN
10. LIONEL BEYEKE

----------


## Polyneikos

Λιγα πρώτα σχόλια για την εξάδα,αν και θα γραφτουν πολύ περισσότερα στην συνέχεια :

O Phil Heath νίκησε για τρίτη φορά το MR OLYMPIA, δημιουργώντας το δικό του σερί, μαλλον χωρις να αισθανθεί ότι πιεζεται πραγματικά..
Ο Κai Greene έφτασε στην πηγή αλλά δεν τα κατάφερε, όχι όμως εχωντας πιάσει το 100% της φόρμας του.
O Dennis Wolf,για πρώτη φορά 3η θέση σε Olympia,πολύ καλός, τόσο πολύ που αρκετοι πιστέψανε ότι μπορεί να μπει και εμβόλιμα μεταξύ Heath και Greene.
Ο Shawn Rhoden με ωραία κατασκευή,κέρδισε εντυπώσεις,βελτιωμένος από πέρυσι.
Ο Dexter Jackson , σταθερός και πάντα προετοιμασμένος,με πολλά χρόνια εμπειρίας σε Olympia.
O Cutler απογοητεύτηκε και απογοήτευσε, καθως ειχαν δημιουργηθεί προσδοκίες για πιο αναταγωστική θέση, η αποχή λόγω τραυματισμού και εγχείρησης δεν τον βοήθησε, αναμενουμε να δουμε τι θα κανει..Παραμένει μεγαλος πρωταθλητής.

----------


## TheWorst

> Ποπό ξέσπασε ο Φιλ, του βγήκαν όλα, τώρα που τελειωσε ο αγώνας.......


ναι για αυτο χθες τον πηγαν πισω .. για να ξεσπαει την αλλη μερα.. γιατι θα το ειχε τσακισει ο wolf ή ο και  :01. Smile:  
Παντως σας ελεγα για τον Ραμυ , οτι 5αδα δεν μπαινει και Ολυμπια δε προκειται να γινει και μερικοι τον βαλατε εκει στο τοπ3.. 
O Rhoden καλως μεν , ωραιο καλουπι κτλπ , απλα η πλατη αδεια , σε μοστ μουσκουλαρ ενας που δεν ειναι επιπεδου μρ.Ο θα τον τσακισει , να μη λεμε αν σταθει διπλα στον Χιθ η πλατη και η μοστ μοιαζει σαν παιδακι , απλα χανεται τελειως.

----------


## vaggan

> ναι για αυτο χθες τον πηγαν πισω .. για να ξεσπαει την αλλη μερα.. γιατι θα το ειχε τσακισει ο wolf ή ο και  
> Παντως σας ελεγα για τον Ραμυ , οτι 5αδα δεν μπαινει και Ολυμπια δε προκειται να γινει και μερικοι τον βαλατε εκει στο τοπ3.. 
> O Rhoden καλως μεν , ωραιο καλουπι κτλπ , απλα η πλατη αδεια , σε μοστ μουσκουλαρ ενας που δεν ειναι επιπεδου μρ.Ο θα τον τσακισει , να μη λεμε αν σταθει διπλα στον Χιθ η πλατη και η μοστ μοιαζει σαν παιδακι , απλα χανεται τελειως.


ρε μητσαρα αφου ειναι σχεδον 15 κιλα ελαφρυτερος απο τους αλλους πως να μην ειναι αδειος σε σχεση με τα κτηνη?η μοστ μασκουλαρ ειναι και αυτη ΑΠΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΠΟΖΑ

----------


## TheWorst

Ναι το ξερω , απλα τον κανατε και Μρ.Ο .. Για αυτο λεω.. Νταξει , οκ μια θεση στη 5αδα αλλα μρ.Ο μεσα με Χιθ Greene Wolf που ειναι διπλασιοι του πως να γινει. Και ο Χιθ δεν το λες και πολυ ασυμμετρο.

----------


## vaggan

> Ναι το ξερω , απλα τον κανατε και Μρ.Ο .. Για αυτο λεω.. Νταξει , οκ μια θεση στη 5αδα αλλα μρ.Ο μεσα με Χιθ Greene Wolf που ειναι διπλασιοι του πως να γινει. Και ο Χιθ δεν το λες και πολυ ασυμμετρο.


προσωπικα θα ηθελα να βγει πρωτος αλλα γνωριζοντας οτι το ολυμπια ειναι freak show τεταρτο πεμπτο τον εβαζα τουλαχιστον βγηκε το τερας με το καλυτερο καλουπι :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πιστευω ότι θα εχει θέση στην οκτάδα,για να κανω και μια πρόβλεψη...



Βingo !!!




> *MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 8ος :
> 
> *
> 
> *MAMDOUH "BIG RAMY" ELSBBIAY*


 :01. Razz:

----------


## TheWorst

ε αφου κραταει την συμμετρια αλλα εχει πολυ περισσοτερη μυϊκη μαζα , γιατι οχι? Αμα ηταν τοτε να βαζαμε καποιον 85-90 κιλα που ειναι full shredded και παρα πολυ στεγνος που θα μοιαζουν οι Ολυμπια με φουσκες με τα πολλα νερα που κρατανε.. Αλλα δε παει ετσι. 

Παντως σχολιαζουν πολυ και εχει γινει σκανδαλο με τη μασαλτεκ και τον χιθ , επειδη τον προστατευουν και δεν εκαναν συγκριση οταν επρεπε μεταξυ greene , wolf και χιθ . Εχει φρικαρει ο κοσμος. Ακομα και ο αλλος που σχολιαζει ειδε πως ο Και λεπτο με το λεπτο γινοταν καλυτερος και εβρισκε κουσουρια του Χιθ .. 
Politics.

----------


## vaggan

> ε αφου κραταει την συμμετρια αλλα εχει πολυ περισσοτερη μυϊκη μαζα , γιατι οχι? Αμα ηταν τοτε να βαζαμε καποιον 85-90 κιλα που ειναι full shredded και παρα πολυ στεγνος που θα μοιαζουν οι Ολυμπια με φουσκες με τα πολλα νερα που κρατανε.. Αλλα δε παει ετσι. 
> 
> Παντως σχολιαζουν πολυ και εχει γινει σκανδαλο με τη μασαλτεκ και τον χιθ , επειδη τον προστατευουν και δεν εκαναν συγκριση οταν επρεπε μεταξυ greene , wolf και χιθ . Εχει φρικαρει ο κοσμος. Ακομα και ο αλλος που σχολιαζει ειδε πως ο Και λεπτο με το λεπτο γινοταν καλυτερος και εβρισκε κουσουρια του Χιθ .. 
> Politics.


 o grenne ρε ειναι καθαρο ατσαλι ειπαμε στην ποζα πισω δικεφαλων τα χερια του και οι μηροι του ειναι ανωτεροι του χηθ κατα πολυ απλα δεν εχει το καλουπι ειναι κοντος ο κορμος του εχει ατσουμπαλο σωμα και ειναι και ασχημομουρης ολα μετρανε ενω ο αλλος εχει καλουπαρα ειναι και ομορφοπαιδο για bodybuildeρας ε δεν θελει και πολυ

----------


## tolis93

τωρα που τελειωσε ας γραψω και εγω... απο τον κατλερ απογοητευτηκα. εδειχνε πολυ ανωτερος σε φωτο.πολυ πολυ ανωτερος...ο ροντεν μακραν ο αγαπημενος μου και ισως να αξιζε και 3η θεση.με περισσοτερα κιλα θα χτυπουσε 1η-2η σιγουρα.περιμενουμε περισσοτερα στο μελλον απο αυτον...ο χιθ κρατησε καλη φορμα  καλυτερη απο τον και φετος.ο και περσυ ηταν καλυτερος πιστευω.συν οτι στα προκριματικα ολοι ηθελαν καθαρισμα.ο λυκος καλυτερος απο περσι.αλλα οντως εξωπραγματικο το καλουπι του.πλαταρες μεν αλλα ασυμετρος.οπως ειπε κ ο Κ. Ηλιας σα να βλεπεις κλεψυδρα.οι θεσεις αναμενομενες.περιμενα δυνατοτερες κοντρες στο φετινο ολυμπια.ελπιζω για του χρονου.γιατι οκ βγηκε ο χιθ 3 φορες.κ με την αξια του εχει πολυ ωραιο σχημα.αλλα ισως του χρονου να ναι καιρος για αλλον...

----------


## Polyneikos

> *6TH CALLOUT FINALS MR OLYMPIA*
> 
> *WOLF - GREENE - HEATH*


Aφού δεν εγινε ποτε αυτο το callout στα Προκριματικά,καταλαβα που παει η δουλειά.




> Παντως σχολιαζουν πολυ και εχει γινει σκανδαλο με τη μασαλτεκ και τον χιθ , επειδη τον προστατευουν και δεν εκαναν συγκριση οταν επρεπε μεταξυ greene , wolf και χιθ . Εχει φρικαρει ο κοσμος. Ακομα και ο αλλος που σχολιαζει ειδε πως ο Και λεπτο με το λεπτο γινοταν καλυτερος και εβρισκε κουσουρια του Χιθ .. 
> Politics.


Ας πρόσεχε όμως και ο Kai, αν ήταν αυτός που έπρεπε στα προκριματικα, δεν θα τον αγνοούσαν στις συγκρίσεις.Eδωσε δικαιωμα.

Oσο για τον Ηeath,δεν θεωρώ ότι το καλούπι του ειναι το άπαιχτο, ειναι στενός επανω και σε συγκριση με τα μεγαλα χέρια του και τα πόδια του, δεν είναι υπερβολικά συμμετρικός.στις μπροστινές πόζες ειδικα.

----------


## Gorillas

Μπράβο στον Φιλ για την νίκη του. Πολύ δύσκολο να εκθρονιστεί, πολύ χαρακτήριζαν το φετινό Mr O ως τον πιο ανταγωνιστικό μέχρι τώρα.

Για τον Κάι, συμφωνώ κ εγώ πέρισυ ήταν καλύτερος από ήταν φέτος. 

Για τον Wolf μου άρεσαν τα πόδια του (τετρακέφαλα, μηριαία) τεράστια κ με τρελά κοψίματα, μπόρεσε κ γέμισε λίγο τη χαμηλή πλάτη ώστε να μη φαίνεται άδεια, μπράβο του καθώς κανείς δεν τον υπολόγιζε για τρίτη θέση.

Για τον Φλέξατρον φοβερός! Στο lat spread έδειχνε πιο μικρός από τους άλλους, λίγο πλάτη να γεμίσει κ ίσως τον δούμε πιο ψηλά.

Τέλος ο Big Ramy δεύτερος αγώνας κ πλασαρίστηκε όγδοος. Νέος στο χώρο του BBuilding κ το μέλλον του προδιαγράφεται λαμπρό!

Αυτά από μένα κ χαιρετίσματα από τα ξένα  :01. Smile:

----------


## TheWorst

.........

----------


## Mikekan

Tελικά ο Jay προπονήθηκε μόνο για 10 εβδομάδες όπως είπε ή ήταν στη καλύτερη φάση που έχει υπάρξει όπως έλεγε πριν τον αγώνα. Με μπέρδεψε!  :01. Unsure: 

Γενικά με ξενέρωσε λίγο, ρε φίλε έχεις καταφέρει τα πάντα, εντάξει βγήκες 6ος δείξε λίγο ανωτερότητα! Οι μεγάλοι αθλητές είναι μεγάλοι και στις ήττες!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Gorillas



----------


## vaggan

παντως θεωρω οτι αφου ο γουλφ εχει θεση σε τριαδα εχει και ο σεντοπανι σιγουρα καπου ψηλα

----------


## TheWorst

Ο Τζει παντως πολυ καλυτερος τη δευτερη μερα , εμφανη διαφορα , τη βλεπω ακομα κι εγω.. Μου αρεσει παντως οτι κατω στη πλατη δεν ειναι τοσο μαζεμενο οσο προηγουμενες χρονιες γιατι ειχε τετοια προβληματα..  Αν ηταν ετσι τη πρωτη ισως να χτυπουσε 5η ή 4η θεση.

----------


## pavlito10

εμενα και φετος μου φανηκε οτι ο kai ηταν καλυτερος,ισως οχι τοσο ξυραφιασμενος οσο περυσι αλλα στα ματια μου φαινεται καλυτερος απο τον χιθ
αλλα ρε παιδια μην λετε για ομορφιες και τετοια δεν ειναι καλλιστεια ομορφιας...δηλαδη και ο κολεμαν ασχημαντρας ηταν αλλα το εχει παρει εργολαβια το ολυμπια..

----------


## STIVAS

O Phil Heath είναι μακράν ο πιο τέλειος Μr Olympia! Ο Hany Rambod φτιάχνει τον έναν Mr Olympia καλύτερο από το άλλο! Ο Coach των Πρωταθλητών!
Ούτε ο George Farah κατάφερε να ετοιμάσει όσο έπρεπε τον Κάι παρόλο που εμφανίστηκε βελτιωμένος. Δεν πειράζει μάζεψαν τρελά λεφτά όμως από τα πολύ καλά σεμινάρια που κάνανε όλη την χρονιά… Δεν ξέρω όμως πότε θα τα καταφέρει επιτέλους ο Κάι γιατί έρχονται και άλλοι αξιόλογοι από πίσω.

----------


## TheWorst

Αλλο που μου κανει εντυπωση.. Που ειναι ο Centopani ? Ο Warren 9ος ,ενω ο centopani εκτος ?

----------


## vaggan

> Ο Τζει παντως πολυ καλυτερος τη δευτερη μερα , εμφανη διαφορα , τη βλεπω ακομα κι εγω.. Μου αρεσει παντως οτι κατω στη πλατη δεν ειναι τοσο μαζεμενο οσο προηγουμενες χρονιες γιατι ειχε τετοια προβληματα..  Αν ηταν ετσι τη πρωτη ισως να χτυπουσε 5η ή 4η θεση.


 ρε μην μιλας για τον jay και στη 10αδα που ηταν ειναι ιεροσυλια :01. Razz:  η σκανδαλο που λεει ο κυριος χρηστος δηλαδη ηταν ο κατλερ καλυτερος απο σεντοπανι?

----------


## TheWorst

Γιατι ειναι ο branch καλυτερος ? ή μηπως ο rhoden ? Ο Τζει τη δευτερη μερα φαινεται πολυ καλυτερος ,μια χαρα στεκεται στη 10αδα.

----------


## TheWorst

*-Kai has feathered quads, Phil doesnt.. they say its genetics
-Kai has very feathered lats.. Phil has it slightly feathered.. they say its genetics
-Phil has striated glutes… Kai has slightly striated glutes… Phil is delared the king of conditioning*

----------


## Polyneikos

> *MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 10ος :
> 
> LIONEL BEYEKE*

----------


## Polyneikos

> *MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 9ος :
> 
> BRANCH WARREN*

----------


## Polyneikos

> *MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 8ος :
> *
> 
> *MAMDOUH "BIG RAMY" ELSBBIAY*

----------


## vaggan

> Γιατι ειναι ο branch καλυτερος ? ή μηπως ο rhoden ? Ο Τζει τη δευτερη μερα φαινεται πολυ καλυτερος ,μια χαρα στεκεται στη 10αδα.


ποιος μιλησε για τον branch? :01. Unsure: o rhoden ειναι αγαλμα ασε που ειχε μακραν το ποιο ομορφο σχημα και το καλυτερο κοιλιακο τοιχωμα ναι και εμενα μητσο αν η γιαγια μου ειχε ροδακια θα ηταν πατινι :01. Razz: το 99%των μποντυμπιλντερς ερχονται στο καλυτερο condition την επομενη των αγωνων και αν δεν το πιστευεις ρωτησε αγωνιστικους μποντιμπιλνερς να δεις τι θα σου πουν το καταραμενο το νερο παιζει πολλα παιχνιδια και μπορει να καταστρεψει διαπλασεις οχι απο μερα σε μερα  αλλα απο λεπτο σε λεπτο το να πιασεις την καλυτερη σου φορμα την μερα των αγωνων ειναι πραγματικη ΤΕΧΝΗ δεν υπαρχει ουτε δευτερη μερα ουτε δευτερη ευκαιρια

----------


## Polyneikos

> *MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 7ος :
> *
> *ROELLY WINKLAAR*

----------


## Polyneikos

> *MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 6ος :
> 
> **JAY CUTLER*

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## TheWorst

> ποιος μιλησε για τον branch?o rhoden ειναι αγαλμα ασε που ειχε μακραν το ποιο ομορφο σχημα και το καλυτερο κοιλιακο τοιχωμα ναι και εμενα μητσο αν η γιαγια μου ειχε ροδακια θα ηταν πατινιτο 99%των μποντυμπιλντερς ερχονται στο καλυτερο condition την επομενη των αγωνων και αν δεν το πιστευεις ρωτησε αγωνιστικους μποντιμπιλνερς να δεις τι θα σου πουν το καταραμενο το νερο παιζει πολλα παιχνιδια και μπορει να καταστρεψει διαπλασεις οχι απο μερα σε μερα  αλλα απο λεπτο σε λεπτο το να πιασεις την καλυτερη σου φορμα την μερα των αγωνων ειναι πραγματικη ΤΕΧΝΗ δεν υπαρχει ουτε δευτερη μερα ουτε δευτερη ευκαιρια


Ναι ρε , δεν λεω τπτ πανω σε αυτο.. Απλα το οτι ηταν πολυ καλυτερος εμενα μου φτανει για να ειναι στο τοπ10  :01. Razz: 
Τη δευτερη μερα ο κατλερ στη μοστ μουσκουλαρ τον εφαγε τον Ροντεν  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Phil Heath Cries after Winning Mr.Olympia 2013*

----------


## tasos2

Παντως αυτος o winklar ηταν καλυτερος απο τον jay αντικειμενικα

----------


## Polyneikos

> *MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 5ος :
> 
> DEXTER JACKSON*

----------


## Polyneikos

> *MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 4ος :
> 
> **SHAWN RHODEN*

----------


## Polyneikos

> *MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 3ος :
> *
> 
> *DENNIS WOLF*

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ δυνατος αγώνας, χωρίς εκπλήξεις. Δυσκολα θα εκθρονιστεί ο Phil..

Κώστα ευχαριστούμε για το ολοκληρωμένο φωτογραφικό υλικό που παρέθεσες.  :03. Thumb up: 

Όσο για τον Ράμυ που μας τα καναν μπαλόνια, ευχαριστημένος ναναι...:



> Η αισθητική του Rammy δε με πείθει καθόλου... άμα μπεί 8άδα ευχαριστημένος ναναι.


 :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

> *MR OLYMPIA 2013 - 2ος :
> 
> **KAI GREENE*

----------


## Polyneikos

> *PHIL HEATH, για 3η φορά MR OLYMPIA !!
> 
> *

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Δικαια για μενα κερδισε παλι ο Heath κυριως λογο πιο συμετριας κ γενικα πιο ''ομορφιας'' , αλλα η αληθεια  ειναι οτι ο Green ειχε κλεισει την ψαλιδα στα σημεια που υστερουσε ,κ σε μερικα ηταν κ καλυτερος (ανοιγμα διπλων δικεφαλων μπροστα κ πισω).
Γενικα ηταν καλυτερος απο περυσι κ πιο κοντα στην πρωτη θεση.

----------


## vaggan

> Δικαια για μενα κερδισε παλι ο Heath κυριως λογο πιο συμετριας κ γενικα πιο ''ομορφιας'' , αλλα η αληθεια  ειναι οτι ο Green ειχε κλεισει την ψαλιδα στα σημεια που υστερουσε ,κ σε μερικα ηταν κ καλυτερος (ανοιγμα διπλων δικεφαλων μπροστα κ πισω).
> Γενικα ηταν καλυτερος απο περυσι κ πιο κοντα στην πρωτη θεση.


παντως και τον καημενο τον greene τον λυπαμαι μπορουν πχ του χρονου να του δωσουν τον τιτλο αν εχει την ιδια συνεπεια και πιστευω οτι κανεις δεν θα πει και τιποτα για να σπασει και λιγο η μονοτονια τον βλεπω στις φωτο εδω και ειναι σκληροπυρινικος τερμα στην πλατη δεν εχει χριστουγενιατικο δεντρο αλλα κλεψυδρα αλλα ρονυ κολεμαν οταν εσφιγγε ραχιαιους

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NikosSav

Παιδιά εγώ νόμιζα πως ο rhoden είναι μικρός... Πόσο είναι?

----------


## TheWorst

38 απο οτι ειπε ο Πολυνεικος στο τσατ . Δεν τον λεω και μικρο ...

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## AlexakisKon

o big ramy τουλαχιστον 4ος για μενα

----------


## loufas

*o SHAWN RHODEN* δε ζοριζεται καθολου στις ποζες!

----------


## loufas

ο γιαννης jackson που ειναι?ειχε συμμετοχη?

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλός ο μρ ολύμπια αντικειμενικα , αλλα όπως προείπα αν έβγαινε ο πράσινος πρώτος κανείς δεν θα λεγε τιποτε , αν τούς δεις ψυχρα με το μάτι ενός κριτη ββ σε ολύμπια και αντικειμενικα απο συμφέροντα , σε πολλες πόζες στις περισσότερες ο πράσινος είναι καλύτερος και μιας και μετράει η σχηματισμένη μάζα και η υπερβολή στον όγκο στο ολύμπια , ο πράσινος ήταν και πιο μεγάλος χωρίς να χάνει σε σχήμα σε βασικές κλασικές πόζες 

και ενω ο χιθ φημίζετε για τα χερια του και δικαίως , ο πράσινος τον κερδίζει σε μαζα χωρίς να υπολείπετε σε σχήμα και διαχωρισμό

----------


## herculas

> καλός ο μρ ολύμπια αντικειμενικα , αλλα όπως προείπα αν έβγαινε ο πράσινος πρώτος κανείς δεν θα λεγε τιποτε , αν τούς δεις ψυχρα με το μάτι ενός κριτη ββ σε ολύμπια και αντικειμενικα απο συμφέροντα , σε πολλες πόζες στις περισσότερες ο πράσινος είναι καλύτερος και μιας και μετράει η σχηματισμένη μάζα και η υπερβολή στον όγκο στο ολύμπια , ο πράσινος ήταν και πιο μεγάλος χωρίς να χάνει σε σχήμα σε βασικές κλασικές πόζες 
> 
> και ενω ο χιθ φημίζετε για τα χερια του και δικαίως , ο πράσινος τον κερδίζει σε μαζα χωρίς να υπολείπετε σε σχήμα και διαχωρισμό


Αλληλούια!!!!

Αυτό ήθελα να γράψω και εγώ .
Ναι ο Greene δεν έχει την απόλυτη αρμονία στο σώμα του όμως ξεκάθαρα είχε την απόλυτη υπερβολή .
Ειδικά σε πόζες πλάτης έστρωνε το αεροδρόμιο  να προσγειωθεί Andonov .

----------


## Gorillas

Σε αυτό το comparison πρέπει να κρίθηκε, Χιθ έχει καλύτερη πυκνότητα

----------


## TheWorst

Ο Φιλ κλαιει παλι..

----------


## billy89

Ας κάνω κι εγώ τα σχόλιά μου κατόπιν εορτής...

1) Ο Ράμυ φυσικά και έμεινε εκτός πεντάδας και πάλι καλά να λέει για τη θέση που πήρε. Δεν ήταν δυνατόν ένας αθλητής χωρίς ωριμότητα να πλασαριστεί ψηλά στον πρώτο του αγώνα. Έχει μάζες αλλά του λείπει αυτή η κατάσταση που ξεχωρίζει τους πρώτους.

2) Warren αποτυχία και φέτος. Πρέπει να το πάρει απόφαση να σταματήσει, το δέρμα του φαίνεται γερασμένο και το σώμα του ότι δεν αντέχει, δεν είχε ποτέ και κανένα τέλειο καλούπι οπότε... Ειδικά στην πλάγια στήθους φαίνεται πολύ περίεργος.

3) Cutler epic fail... Μας έπρηξε κι αυτός και οι υποστηρικτές του ότι κατεβαίνει να το πάρει. Τελικά έγινε το αυτονόητο. Και πιο μικρός από τους άλλους και χαλάρωση κάτω στην πλάτη και γενικά καμία ελπίδα. Τη δεύτερη μέρα βελτιώθηκε αλλά και πάλι η 6η θέση ήταν τιμής ένεκεν.

4) Ο Rhoden όντως φοβερό καλούπι, μέση - φτερά - σχήμα κοιλιακών κλπ... Όμως δίπλα σε αυτά τα τέρατα όσο δεν ανεβαίνει σε μάζες θα φαίνεται αναγκαστικά "λίγος".

5) Ο Wolf όντως βελτιωμένος αλλά τέρμα ασύμμετρος και όπως πάντα χωρίς γάμπες. Δε μου έκανε για τρίτος...

6) Χηθ - Και. Και οι δύο κρατούσαν νερά στο prejudging όπως και όλοι δηλαδή. Αυτό δεν ήταν λόγος να μη μπουν σε τελικό κομπάριζον μαζί, είπαμε αλλά όχι κι έτσι. Την επόμενη μέρα ο Και βελτιώθηκε, σε σημείο που δε φαινόταν εμφανής διαφορά στην κατάσταση. Και γλουτιαίους γραμμωμένους είχε και ξεθόλωσε γενικά.

Δε συμφωνώ ότι ο Και ήταν καλύτερος πέρισυ. Πρόσθεσε μάζα χωρίς να χάσει σε γραμμές με αποτέλεσμα στις περισσότερες πόζες να μην υπάρχει εμφανής διαφορά και σε άλλες να κερδίζει. Νομίζω ότι ο Χηθ υπερτερούσε μόνο στη most muscular και στο πίσω άνοιγμα πλάτης, όπου ο και είχε μεγαλύτερο άνοιγμα αλλά δε φαινόταν τόσο πυκνός. Αντίστοιχα όμως κέρδιζε σε άλλες όπως η πλαινή στήθους.

Γενικά φαινόταν το πράγμα που πάει από το prejudging και ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να γίνει για να εκθρονιστεί ο χηθ. Μάλλον να υπογράψει με άλλο χορηγό :01. Mr. Green:  

Επιπλέον πάλι τα περσινά φτηνά κολπάκια από τον "πρωταθλητή" να κάθεται μπροστά από τη γραμμή λες και κανένας δε θα το παρατηρήσει.

----------


## goldenera

> πολυ μετριοφρων τον βλεπω τωρα.. Πριν κατι μερες στο ββ.κομ που απαντουσε τον ρωτουσαν για weak points αν εχει κι ελεγε οχι και οτι θα κερδισει το Ολυμπια γιατι θα ειναι καλυτερος απο ποτε. Τωρα λεει οτι βγαινει απλα για το σοου. Τι να πιστεψουμε τελικα δε ξερουμε..


Φίλε μου όταν είσαι πριν τη μάχη, πρέπει να εμψυχώνεις και τον εαυτό σου και τους υποστηρικτές σου. Δεν νομίζω ότι έλεγε ψέματα, απλά θεωρούσε ότι εμφανιζόμενος super-cut θα μπορούσε να 'χτυπήσει' νίκη.




> Εγώ τον βλέπω πολύ στεναχωρημένο!


Όχι μόνο στεναχωρημένο, αλλά και από την πρες κονφερανς ακόμα, φαινόταν η έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης. 




> o cutler τωρα μας τα αλλαζει, ποτε δεν ηταν και ο καλυτερος χαρακτήρας,


Γιατί το λες αυτό? Τουλάχιστον από χαρακτήρα, δεν θυμάμαι να έχει δώσει δικαιώματα, είναι από τους πιο αγαπητούς αθλητές στον κόσμο.




> Παντως σας ελεγα για τον Ραμυ , οτι 5αδα δεν μπαινει και Ολυμπια δε προκειται να γινει και μερικοι τον βαλατε εκει στο τοπ3..


Δε νομίζω να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Περίμενε μέχρι το επόμενο έτος, εφόσον κάνει τις απαιτούμενες βελτιώσεις, άνετα θα χτυπύσει ψηλές θέσεις, γιατί έχει τις κατάλληλες προδιαγραφές.




> Μπράβο στον Φιλ για την νίκη του. Πολύ δύσκολο να εκθρονιστεί, πολύ χαρακτήριζαν το φετινό Mr O ως τον πιο ανταγωνιστικό μέχρι τώρα.


Αλλά τελικά δεν ήταν και πολύ ανταγωνιστικό αφού στην ουσία, πολύ γρήγορα ο νικητής είχε διαφανεί.

----------


## AlexakisKon

> Φίλε μου όταν είσαι πριν τη μάχη, πρέπει να εμψυχώνεις και τον εαυτό σου και τους υποστηρικτές σου. Δεν νομίζω ότι έλεγε ψέματα, απλά θεωρούσε ότι εμφανιζόμενος super-cut θα μπορούσε να 'χτυπήσει' νίκη.
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι μόνο στεναχωρημένο, αλλά και από την πρες κονφερανς ακόμα, φαινόταν η έλλειψη αυτοπεποίθησης. 
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί το λες αυτό? Τουλάχιστον από χαρακτήρα, δεν θυμάμαι να έχει δώσει δικαιώματα, είναι από τους πιο αγαπητούς αθλητές στον κόσμο.
> ...


το λεω διοτι μεχρι πριν ελεγε οτι ηταν στην καλυτερη του φορμα και μετα λεει οτι κατεβηκε μονο για πλακα κτλ ενω πριν ελεγε οτι κατεβαινει για το πεμπτο, τουλαχιστον παραδεξου την ηττα και να λες παλι καλα που βγηκες 6ος ενω κανονικα επρεπε 9ος-10ος

----------


## goldenera

Καταρχήν δώσε μου σε παρακαλώ το βιντεάκι που λέει ότι *κατέβηκε για ΠΛΑΚΑ*. Έπειτα εννοείται ότι δεν ήταν για νίκη, και εγώ προσώπικά απογοητεύτηκα πολύ από την εμφάνιση του, γιατί πίστεψα ότι όντος θα ήταν τουλάχιστον από φινίρισμα 'το κάτι άλλο', που τελικά μόνο στα πόδια του το είδα (τα οποία βέβαια 'έχασαν' σε μυικό όγκο). Ειδικά στις πίσω πόζες πλάτης, ήταν ο χειρότερος Jay ever, κυρίως στο prejudging. Γενικά φάνηκε ότι το σώμα του έχει κουραστεί, και δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει όπως παλιά. Έχει ελπίδες να επανέλθει σε πραγματικά καλή κατάσταση, εφόσον έχει 1 χρόνο μπροστά του να προετοιμαστεί και χωρίς να ταλαιπωρηθεί από τραυματισμούς? Δεν ξέρω. Περιμένουμε τις αποφάσεις του.

----------


## AlexakisKon

> Καταρχήν δώσε μου σε παρακαλώ το βιντεάκι που λέει ότι *κατέβηκε για ΠΛΑΚΑ*. Έπειτα εννοείται ότι δεν ήταν για νίκη, και εγώ προσώπικά απογοητεύτηκα πολύ από την εμφάνιση του, γιατί πίστεψα ότι όντος θα ήταν τουλάχιστον από φινίρισμα 'το κάτι άλλο', που τελικά μόνο στα πόδια του το είδα (τα οποία βέβαια 'έχασαν' σε μυικό όγκο). Ειδικά στις πίσω πόζες πλάτης, ήταν ο χειρότερος Jay ever, κυρίως στο prejudging. Γενικά φάνηκε ότι το σώμα του έχει κουραστεί, και δεν μπορεί να ανταπεξέλθει όπως παλιά. Έχει ελπίδες να επανέλθει σε πραγματικά καλή κατάσταση, εφόσον έχει 1 χρόνο μπροστά του να προετοιμαστεί και χωρίς να ταλαιπωρηθεί από τραυματισμούς? Δεν ξέρω. Περιμένουμε τις αποφάσεις του.


για να ειμαι ειλικρινης αυτο που ειπε ηταν οτι εκανε  λιγοτερη προετοιμασια τελικα απ'οτι ελεγε,οχι οτι κατεβηκε για πλακα απλα γενικα δεν μου πολυ καθοταν ολη αυτη η ιστορια οσον αφορα την επιστροφη, αν και για να ειμαστε δικαιοι πιθανον να μην εφταιγε αυτος αλλα οι χορηγοι του που λεγαν μεγαλα λογια, εγω παντως πιστευω οτι στο υλικο που ανεβαζε πριν το ολιμπια ηταν καλυτερος απ'οτι εμφανιστηκε, ειδικα οσον αφορα την γραμμωση στις φωτο πριν οι κοιλιακοι ηταν πολυ πιο γραμμωμενοι σε σχεση με το πως παρουσιαστηκε, καλυτερα παντως να μην προσπαθησει ξανα διοτι προκειται για εναν απο τους καλυτερους  και αμα γυρνουσαμε τον χρονο πισω και κατεβαινε με την παλια του φορμα θα εβγαινε πρωτος ασηζητητι με τον σημερινο ανταγωνισμο, αλλα ο χρονος πισω δεν γυρναει, και ο ιδιος θα ταλαιπωρειται και πιθανοτερο ειναι να βγει και 9ος-10ος

----------


## Mikekan

Aυτό που είπε, το βιντεάκι μάλιστα μπήκε σε παραπάνω Post, είναι ότι έκανε μόνο 10 εβδομάδες προετοιμασία.

----------


## goldenera

> για να ειμαι ειλικρινης αυτο που ειπε ηταν οτι εκανε  λιγοτερη προετοιμασια τελικα απ'οτι ελεγε,οχι οτι κατεβηκε για πλακα απλα γενικα δεν μου πολυ καθοταν ολη αυτη η ιστορια οσον αφορα την επιστροφη, αν και για να ειμαστε δικαιοι πιθανον να μην εφταιγε αυτος αλλα οι χορηγοι του που λεγαν μεγαλα λογια, εγω παντως πιστευω οτι στο υλικο που ανεβαζε πριν το ολιμπια ηταν καλυτερος απ'οτι εμφανιστηκε, ειδικα οσον αφορα την γραμμωση στις φωτο πριν οι κοιλιακοι ηταν πολυ πιο γραμμωμενοι σε σχεση με το πως παρουσιαστηκε, καλυτερα παντως να μην προσπαθησει ξανα διοτι προκειται για εναν απο τους καλυτερους  και αμα γυρνουσαμε τον χρονο πισω και κατεβαινε με την παλια του φορμα θα εβγαινε πρωτος ασηζητητι με τον σημερινο ανταγωνισμο, αλλα ο χρονος πισω δεν γυρναει, και ο ιδιος θα ταλαιπωρειται και πιθανοτερο ειναι να βγει και 9ος-10ος


Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η συμμετοχή του δεν ήταν για λόγους εμπορικούς. Θεωρώ ότι έκανε έντιμη προσπάθεια και έδωσε ότι μπορούσε για να εμφανιστεί στην καλύτερη κατάσταση. Δε νομίζω να ήξερε εξαρχής ότι δεν έχει ελπίδες και να συμβιβαζόταν με οποιαδήποτε θέση, μόνο και μόνο για να 'πουλήσει' η να 'κονομήσει' κάποιες χιλιάδες δολλάρια παραπάνω.
Τώρα, δεν ξέρω ποιός ήταν ο λόγος και η πρετοιμασία του περιορίστηκε στις οι 10 εβδομάδες, γεγονός που λογικά μείωσε τις πιθανότητες για να εμφανιστεί σε 100% φόρμα.
Όσο αναφορά την απόφαση του για το αν θα συνεχίσει να αγωνίζεται, η ηλικία του σίγουρα δεν είναι απαγορευτικός παράγοντας. Το θέμα είναι αν ο σοβαρός τραυματισμός που είχε, του επιτρέπει να προπονείται στο 100% της έντασης που θέλει. Και δεν ξέρω αν αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που τουλάχιστον εγώ παρατήρησα ανομιομορφία στις πίσω πόζες πλάτης. Σϊγουρα δεν θα έχει τη φρεσκάδα της νιότης, ο Φιλ, ο Και, ο Ραμυ και άλλοι δεν αστειεύονται, και σίγουρα η επανάκτηση του τίτλου θα είναι πολύ δύσκολη υπόθεση.

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## vaggan

η εποχη του jay περασε να ειναι χαρουμενος που βγηκε εκτος γιατι ουτε για 10αδα δεν ηταν ηταν μεγαλος πρωταθλητης κριμα να τον θυμομαστε με μια τετοια εμφανιση ας ελπισουμε να ειναι η τελευταια γιατι το μονο που θα καταφερνει απο δω και μπρος θα ειναι να ταλαιπωρει την υγεια τους χωρις να καταφερνει τιποτα ο νοων νοειτω :01. Wink: o big rammy εξαρταται πως το βλεπει κανεις παρα τον τεραστιο ογκο του δεν του ελειπε τιποτα δηλαδη και ψηλοτερα να τον βλεπαμε δεν θα ελεγε κανεις τιποτα.ο big wolf ενω απο μακρια τον δινεις φαβορι απο κοντα ειναι να τον κλαις ψηλα φτερα κακοφτιαγμενα φουλ ασυμμετρια ανυπαρκτες γαμπες μικρα χερια αναλογα με τους δελτοειδης το μονο που γουσταρω πανω του ειναι τα ποδια απο τα γονατα και πανω. δηλαδη θεωρω τον centopani κλασεις ωραιοτερη διαπλαση με πανω κατω ιδιο κυβισμο απορω παντως  πως εχεις τριαδα καποιον με ανυπαρκτες γαμπες ειπαμε ρε παιδια freak show αλλα οχι και ετσι

----------


## goldenera

> Δε συμφωνώ ότι ο Και ήταν καλύτερος πέρισυ. Πρόσθεσε μάζα χωρίς να χάσει σε γραμμές με αποτέλεσμα στις περισσότερες πόζες να μην υπάρχει εμφανής διαφορά και σε άλλες να κερδίζει.


Καταρχήν να πω ότι φέτος υποστήριζα jay και αν δεν το έπαιρνε ο Jay ήθελα τον Kai. Και είχα και εγώ, αφού τελείωσε ο αγώνας, την απορία να δω τη διαφορά του Kai από πέρσι. Έτσι έκανα μια διερεύνηση με φωτό του από πέρσι στις ίδιες πόζες και τις σύγκρινα με τις φετινές. Η διαφορά είναι εμφανής. Πέρσι το φινίρισμα και ο μυικός του προσδιορισμός ήταν 100%, ενώ ο φετινός συγκριτικά μειωμένος. Φέτος ο Kai τη 2η μέρα ήταν ογκόλιθος, αλλά δυστυχώς δεν πέτυχε την περσινή του φόρμα. Ο δε Φιλ όπως είπε και ο Νάσσερ, ήταν ίδιος και πέρσι και φέτος.
Πρόσεξε τις παρακάτω φωτό, και πες μου τη γνώμη σου :01. Wink: 

2012 Μρ.Ο (πάνω), 2013 Μρ.Ο (κάτω)

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η συμμετοχή του δεν ήταν για λόγους εμπορικούς. Θεωρώ ότι έκανε έντιμη προσπάθεια και έδωσε ότι μπορούσε για να εμφανιστεί στην καλύτερη κατάσταση. Δε νομίζω να ήξερε εξαρχής ότι δεν έχει ελπίδες και να συμβιβαζόταν με οποιαδήποτε θέση, μόνο και μόνο για να 'πουλήσει' η να 'κονομήσει' κάποιες χιλιάδες δολλάρια παραπάνω.
> Τώρα, δεν ξέρω ποιός ήταν ο λόγος και η πρετοιμασία του περιορίστηκε στις οι 10 εβδομάδες, γεγονός που λογικά μείωσε τις πιθανότητες για να εμφανιστεί σε 100% φόρμα.
> Όσο αναφορά την απόφαση του για το αν θα συνεχίσει να αγωνίζεται, η ηλικία του σίγουρα δεν είναι απαγορευτικός παράγοντας. Το θέμα είναι αν ο σοβαρός τραυματισμός που είχε, του επιτρέπει να προπονείται στο 100% της έντασης που θέλει. Και δεν ξέρω αν αυτός ήταν και ο λόγος που τουλάχιστον εγώ παρατήρησα ανομιομορφία στις πίσω πόζες πλάτης. Σϊγουρα δεν θα έχει τη φρεσκάδα της νιότης, ο Φιλ, ο Και, ο Ραμυ και άλλοι δεν αστειεύονται, και σίγουρα η επανάκτηση του τίτλου θα είναι πολύ δύσκολη υπόθεση.


Γιαννη δες εδω φωτογραφιες λιγες μερες πριν τον αγωνα σε τι κατασταση ηταν σε σχεση με το πώς εμφανιστηκε στη σκηνη(πολυ φλατ).Ειχε καθε λογο να πιστευει πως μπορουσε να νικησει,αλλα οπως εχουμε ξαναπει τα τελευταια 1-2 24ωρα ειναι τα πιο κρισιμα :03. Thumb up: 

Ειπε ο  MadMax οτι λιγες ωρες πριν τον αγωνα ο Jay εδειχνε πολυ φλατ και τον εβαλε ο Aceto να φαει 2 burger με πατατες για να γεμισει...αλλα τελικα δεν ηταν αρκετα ειπε.Υπαρχουν αρκετα παραπονα τον τελευταιο καιρο για αθλητες του Aceto,επειδη του κατεβαζει κ ειναι φλατ :@

----------


## TheWorst

o ραμυ δεν ειχε ηταν αρκετα ντραϊ , διπλα στους αλλους δεν εδειχνε τοσο μεγαλος οσο τον βγαζανε ολοι επειδη ηταν 140 κιλα. 140 , 140 ο Και τον εκρυβε 2 φορες.

----------


## goldenera

> Γιαννη δες εδω φωτογραφιες λιγες μερες πριν τον αγωνα σε τι κατασταση ηταν σε σχεση με το πώς εμφανιστηκε στη σκηνη(πολυ φλατ).Ειχε καθε λογο να πιστευει πως μπορουσε να νικησει,αλλα οπως εχουμε ξαναπει τα τελευταια 1-2 24ωρα ειναι τα πιο κρισιμα
> 
> Ειπε ο  MadMax οτι λιγες ωρες πριν τον αγωνα ο Jay εδειχνε πολυ φλατ και τον εβαλε ο Aceto να φαει 2 burger με πατατες για να γεμισει...αλλα τελικα δεν ηταν αρκετα ειπε.Υπαρχουν αρκετα παραπονα τον τελευταιο καιρο για αθλητες του Aceto,επειδη του κατεβαζει κ ειναι φλατ :@


Μάνο, κομένος μεν (στις φωτό που πόσταρες) αλλά κατηγορία φτερού ρε φίλε, ειδικά τα πόδια στην τελευταία είναι  :01. Sad:  :01. Sad:  Τώρα τα χάμπουργερ και τις πατάτες τα ακούω βερεσέ. Ας πρόσεχαν, ας έκανε κανονική προετοιμασία (όχι 10 εβδομάδες), και να τα υπολόγιζαν καλύτερα. Μου αρέσει που λέγαμε ότι ο Aceto τον ξέρει απ'έξω και ανακατωτά, και ότι ήταν πολύ θετικό που τον κοουτσάριζε. Ναι o Aceto τα είχε κάνει μαντάρα με τον McMilan, σε προηγούμενο αγώνα, αλλά από την άλλη όμως τον Rhoden τον ' έβγαλε' πολύ καλό.

----------


## goldenera

Επίσης παίδες, νομίζω πως πρέπει να κάνουμε αναφορά στα κορίτσια που έδιναν τις ανθοδέσμες στους νικητές και συνέβαλαν ουσιαστικά στην επιτυχία της διοργάνωσης :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Στις 254lbs κατεβηκε οπως το 2009 ακριβως,τωρα δεν ξερω τι διαολο εγινε :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure: 

Ειναι αρκετα που μου΄ρχονται στο μυαλο για την φετινη του προετοιμασια...ισως oικονομικα δεν εχει με την BPI την ιδια προσβαση σε ποσοτητα-ποιοτητα φαρμακων που ειχε οταν ηταν στην Μuscletech(?)...οποτε ισως λογω αυτου δε τα'δωσε ολα στην προετοιμασια σε συνδυασμο οτι βαδιζει προς το κλεισιμο της καριερας του(?)...κι ακομη οντως αρχισε αργα την προετοιμασια του και δεν ξεκινησε σοβαρα..

Ο 1ος λογος πιστευω οτι παιζει σοβαρα και ετσι επηρεασε και τα επομενα που εγραψα,τι να πω :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## goldenera

Κάτσε ρε συ Μάνο, θέμα οικονομικό? Ε δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω. Ο άνθρωπος έχει κερδίσει πολλά μύρια τόσα χρόνια και από τις αμοιβές του ως Μρ.Ο αλλά επιπρόσθετα ΟΛΑ τα άλλα έσοδα από διαφημίσεις, σπόνσορες, πώληση προιόντων του. Και μιλάμε ισως για τον δημοφιλέστερο ΒΒuilder των τελευταίων χρόνων.

----------


## TheWorst

εκατομμυρια εχει ο ανθρωπος μην τον σκεφτεστε  :01. Mr. Green:  Δε ξερω τι εχει γινει , να κανει μεγαλυτερη προετοιμασια και βλεπουμε.. Προς το παρον πλατη και ποδια κανουν μπαμ οτι ειναι πολυ πισω καμια σχεση με αλλες χρονιες.

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Γιαννη δεν ξερω πώς τα κανουν αυτα...ποιοι δλδ βαζουν το χρημα σε αυτο το κομματι κτλ,αλλα δε νομιζω ο Jay να πληρωνει το μεγαλυτερο κομματι της προετοιμασιας αυτου του τομεα....και το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι η BPI δεν ειναι το ιδιο οικονομικα με την ΜΤ.

Και εχε υποψιν σου οτι μιλαμε για τρελα ποσα πανω στην φαρμακευτικη υποστηριξη τους + οτι ειναι μεσα ολο το χρονο :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Αμα δείχνει φλατ τελευταία μέρα, σημαίνει πως έχασε τον έλεγχο με το διουρητικό. Η λύση δεν είναι 2 χάμπουρκερ, αλλά το χαμπουράδικο και αμα ήδη είχε φαει τον άμπακο για να γεμίσει, δεν σώζεται η κατάσταση. 
Η προετοιμασία του Heath βασίζεται σε συνεχή δίαιτα με ελαφρυά απογλυκογώνοση και ελαφριά υδατανθράκωση με έλεγχο των νερών. Αυτό πλέον θεωρείται η πιο ασφαλή μέθοδος και δίνει τη δινατότητα στον αθλητή να επαναλάβει διαδικασία να παίξει επόμενο αγώνα σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα παρουσιάζοντας και βελτιώσεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

> Γιαννη δεν ξερω πώς τα κανουν αυτα...ποιοι δλδ βαζουν το χρημα σε αυτο το κομματι κτλ,αλλα δε νομιζω ο Jay να πληρωνει το μεγαλυτερο κομματι της προετοιμασιας αυτου του τομεα....και το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι η BPI δεν ειναι το ιδιο οικονομικα με την ΜΤ.
> 
> Και εχε υποψιν σου οτι μιλαμε για τρελα ποσα πανω στην φαρμακευτικη υποστηριξη τους + οτι ειναι μεσα ολο το χρονο


Ελα ρε συ τώρα,απλά δεν του βγήκε,μην το ψαχνουμε πολύ, ο Jay Cutler ειναι κλειστός από εμφανίσεις μεχρι και του χρόνου, μιλάμε ότι κερδίζει πολλά λεφτά και αν του λείπαν χρήματα από χορηγούς (που δεν του λείπουν ),θα τα εβαζε και μονος του,εδώ εχει καλύτερο σπίτι και από του Ομπάμα..
Απλά η πραγματικότητα δεν ειναι ταινία που ο Ροκυ κανει come back στα 50 και τα σαρώνει όλα, υπάρχει περίπτωση και να μην σου βγεί..
Και φυσικά το να πιάσεις την τέλεια φόρμα δεν εξαγοράζεται με την φαρμακευτική υποστήριξη αλλά από διάφορους παράγοντες. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

Oπως και να'χει,μπορει να κατεβει και να διεκδικησει τον τιτλο αμα στρωθει και κανει ολοκληρωμενη προετοιμασια οπως τις αλλες χρονιες,αλλα πιστευω οτι δεν θελει να ρισκαρει τωρα πια μιας κ ετοιμαζεται να αποσυρθει...για να δουμε

----------


## AlexakisKon

παντως και ο centopani για 10αδα ηταν!!

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## billy89

Γιάννη έχεις δίκιο, όντως αυτές οι φώτο ήταν πολύ κατατοπιστικές. Φέτος δοκίμασε να κατέβει πιο ογκώδης αλλά αυτό του κόστισε σε conditioning. Παρά ταύτα σε κάποιες πόζες υπερτερούσε ακόμα κι έτσι όπως πχ side chest.

----------


## vaggan

thumb up για οσους πιστευουν οτι ο rammy ηταν τουλαχιστον για 6 αδα

----------


## goldenera

Φίλε Vagg θα στο πω αλλιώς. Αν ο Ράμυ είχε τερματίσει 6ος και ο Jay 8ος ακόμα και οι οπαδοί του Jay δε θα διαμαρτύρονταν :01. Wink: 




> Γιάννη έχεις δίκιο, όντως αυτές οι φώτο ήταν πολύ κατατοπιστικές. Φέτος δοκίμασε να κατέβει πιο ογκώδης αλλά αυτό του κόστισε σε conditioning. Παρά ταύτα σε κάποιες πόζες υπερτερούσε ακόμα κι έτσι όπως πχ side chest.


Όντος σε κάποιες πόζες, ειδικά πίσω πλάτη, 'τον έχει' τον Phil :03. Thumb up:  Αν κατάφερνε την περσινή του φόρμα, τότε πιστεύω θα ήταν δικιά του η νίκη :01. Wink:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Θα ηθελα τον Ραμυ 4ο .

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## NASSER

> *1. PHIL HEATH*
> 2. KAI GREENE
> 3. DENNIS WOLF
> 4. SHAWN RHODEN
> 5. DEXTER JACKSON
> 6. JAY CUTLER
> 7. ROELLY WINKLAAR
> 8. MAMDOUH ELSBBIAY
> 9. BRANCH WARREN
> 10. LIONEL BEYEKE


Να γράψω και εγώ τη γνώμη μου...  :01. Smile: 
Ο Heath κέρδισε δίκαια την πρώτη θέση καθώς ήταν πιο καλά προετοιμασμένος τόσο στους προκριματικούς όσο και στον τελικό με πολύ προσεγμένο ποζάρισμα στις 7 υποχρεωτικές πόζες. Κατάφερε να προβάλλει τόσο το φινίρισμα του όσο και την πυκνότητα του. Ωστόσο δεν μπορώ να πω πως είχε κάποια βελτίωση εμφανή σε σχέση με πέρυσι.
 Ο Green δεν κατάφερε να έχει καλύτερο φινίρισμα και αν είχε τουλάχιστον το περσινό φινίρισμα σε συνδυασμό με τις μεγάλες βελτιώσεις σε μάζες που είχε φέτος, θα ήταν σίγουρα νικητής.
Ο Wolf έκανε την έκπληξη σε όλα τα επίπεδα και δίκαια πήρε την τρίτη θέση. Φυσικά στο παρελθόν όταν πρωτοεμφανίστηκε στο Olympia περιμέναμε περισσότερη πρόοδο. Κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ...
Rhoden πολύ καλός με τέλειες αναλογίες και βελτιωμένος από πέρυσι.
Dexter... απλά σταθερή αξία, πάντα έτοιμος σε κορυφαία φόρμα. Δεν χρειάζεται να αποδείξει τίποτα περισσότερο.
Ο Gutler όντως μας απογοήτευσε και η 6η θέση δεν του αξίζει...
Από Winklaar περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο για να δικαιούται την 7η θέση.
Ο Ramy είχε στρέψει όλα τα βλέμματα πάνω του. Σίγουρα άξιζε μια θέση στην 6αδα. Ωστόσο πρέπει να ψηθεί περισσότερο με συμμετοχές για να βελτιωθεί ποιοτικα και να βελτιώσει το ποζάρισμα του που θα τραβήξει την προσοχή των κριτών. Περιμένουμε πολλά από αυτόν!
Ο Warren δείχνει κουρασμένος ήδη από τις προηγούμενες συμμετοχές του. Δεν έχει να δώσει τίποτα περισσότερο και δεν μπορεί να ανταγωνιστεί τα νέα ταλέντα.
Ο Beyeke με τις τέλειες αναλογίες και ένα καλό φινίρισμα για τα δεδομένα του κατάφερε να μπει 10αδα. Με περισσότερη δουλειά ίσως μας κάνει εκπλήξεις μελλοντικά.

----------


## bizooki

-O Mπασκετμπολιστας σε ολες τις ομαδες εχανε απτον Πρασινο κατα κρατος, εκτος απτα τρικεφαλα,τους...πηχεις, και τα τραπεζια (το αιωνιο προβλημα του Κai,ειδικα στη lat spread)
- Ο Λυκος παρα πολυ καλη βελτιωση,αξιζε την 3η θεση ( περα απο τι γενικα εχει αδυνατες γαμπες ,η αριστερη του ειδικα φαινεται να εχει ενα εξτρα προβλημα,λες κ λειπει ολη η εσωτερικη κεφαλη...)
- Ο Αραβας νταξ πολυ ογκο,αλλα ηθελε καλυτερο definition
- O Ξανθος πολυ απογοητευση,περιμενα μεγαλο come back
- O Λεπιδας ποτε δεν με ξετρελανε,απλα εχει ενα ωραιο συνολο απτο οποιο τιποτα δεν εντυπωσιαζει φοβερα
- Ο Ρουλης εκπληκτικος...μαρεσε παρα πολυ (πως καταφερε και εκανε τετοια μαζα στα χερια?) Με λιγο καλυτερο condition πιστευω θα βλεπαμε εκπληκτικο σωμα . (Καποιος εγραψε οτι ειναι ασχημος και αβυζος...πλακα κανεις ετσι? Στηθαρα εχει,και μια χαρα ειναι το παιδι,απτους πιο ωραιους ΒΒers ,απλα στις ποζες του κανει λιγο υπερβολικες γκριματσες) 
-Ο Τεξανος αν και του χω μια συμπαθεια,εχει γενικα πολυ ασχημο σουλουπι και φετος ηταν απαραδεκτος

Εγω πιστευω οτι αδικηθηκε ο Kai,παρουσιασε εκπληκτικη μαζα, και αρκετα βελτιωμενα καποια μερη,ειδικα το ευρος της πλατης και τα δικεφαλα του δεν υπαρχουν...

----------


## goldenera

Η κάρτα με την τελική βαθμολογία στην open κατηγορία.

----------


## goldenera

Απίστευτος Dave Henry :02. Shock:

----------


## TheWorst

4 αθλητες ειναι στην 16η θεση.Πως γινεται αυτο ?  :08. Turtle:

----------


## goldenera

Ισσοπαλία :01. Wink:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μετα τους 15 όλοι είναι στην 16η θέση , δεν βγάζουν κατάταξη απο κεί και μετα .
για λόγους ψυχολογικούς να λένε βγήκα 16ος παρα μια θέση 15αδα και με το μυαλό του ο καθένας να λέει ότι κέρδιζε τον άλλο που ήταν εκτος 15αδας :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Φωτογραφικές στιγμές:

----------


## goldenera

Όλη η παρέα :01. Wink:

----------


## goldenera

Τί να πεις :02. Shock:

----------


## goldenera

Τελευταία φορά στη σκηνή?

----------


## goldenera

Από τις εκπλήξεις του αγώνα.

----------


## TheWorst

> Όλη η παρέα


δεν ειναι ολη η παρεα..Λειπουν ο τζει και ο ροελυ.

----------


## goldenera

Ίσως άξιζε κάτι παραπάνω.

----------


## sAVAZz

αν κανω λα8ος οι φωτο αυτες ειναι πειραγμενες και οχι οι κανονικες...

----------


## goldenera

Άξιος νικητής, από τους πιο φορμαρισμένους αθλητές του Mr.O :02. Shock:

----------


## TheWickerMan

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι????Μου φαίνεται ή τα πόδια του Kai είναι μικρότερα από το Armold Classic του 2009???Και γενικά τα πόδια των αθλητών δεν δείχνουν μικρότερα???

----------


## COBRA_STYLE



----------


## liveris

σε αυτη τη φωτο η κοιλια του και ειναι σαν μπουζουκι..

----------


## TheWorst

> Άξιος νικητής, από τους πιο φορμαρισμένους αθλητές του Mr.O
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72782
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72783


εγω δεν εχω ιδεα πως νικησε τον david henry. Φαινεται σε πολυ καλυτερο condition αυτος. Αλλα ετσι κι αλλιως ηταν πορνογραφια το Ολυμπια φετος.

----------


## bizooki

@thewickerman  οντως ο Κai ειχε παρουσιασει στο παρελθον λιγο πιο εντυπωσιακα ποδια,τωρα για τους υπολοιπους δε θα το λεγα ιδιατερα εκτος φυσικα απτον Jay που τον ειχαμε συνηθισει σε πιο τερατωδεις μαζες

----------


## gspyropo

φωτογραφιες απο κατηγορια 212 δεν υπαρχουν???????????

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Μερικές έχουνε μπει εδώ:




> Από τα προκριματικά της κατηγορίας ανδρών εως 212:
> 
> Flex Lewis
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72615
> 
> David Henry
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72616
> ...






> *ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ 212 : FLEX LEWIS
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 2ος D. HENRY
> 3ος K. ENGLISH
> ...

----------

